# Jetz mal Butter bei de Fische Stichwort Headsets



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2012)

Leute es ist mal wieder soweit..... 

Es nervt ungemeint wenn leute mit Headsets nach Soundkarten ober Problemlösungen fragen und dann div User oder anhänger der Madz AKG ModMic Sekte *SCNR* immer wieder posten : Kauf dir nen Kopfhörer, Headsets sind ja soooo scheise. 

Wir hatten und vor einiger Zeit drauf geeinigt das solche Sprüche nicht mehr kommen, zumindest hab div User und ein Mod in Skype mit Madz klartext geredet. Es wurde besserung gelobt, die dann auch für nen paar Monate gehalten hat. Aber es ist nun komplett ausgeartet, nicht nur das Madz das dauernd schreibt, nein nun kommen die Anhänger und Schreiben das auch. Damit ist denn Usern die fragen haben nicht geholfen, es ist niemand geholfen wenn dauernd geschrieben wird Kauf dir nen Kopfhörer, vorallem wenn das Headset bereits vorhanden ist und grad gekauft wurde. 

Kann das bitte endlich mal Aufhören mit dem Quatsch. ? 

Danke.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2012)

1. Ist das hier ein öffentliches Forum in dem jeder das Recht hat zu posten, das
mit dem Mund verbieten wird also nichts.


> nein nun kommen die Anhänger und Schreiben das auch.


Leute die Madz Auffassung teilen als seine Anhänger zu diffamieren - na ich weiß ja nicht 



> Kann das bitte endlich mal Aufhören mit dem Quatsch. ?


Dass Headsets kein gutes P/L haben weißt du selber. Ist also kein Quatsch.
Es ist jedoch Offtopic.



> Es nervt ungemeint wenn leute mit Headsets nach Soundkarten ober  Problemlösungen fragen und dann div User oder anhänger der Madz AKG  ModMic Sekte *SCNR* immer wieder posten : Kauf dir nen Kopfhörer,  Headsets sind ja soooo scheise.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber nur insoweit dass Posts mit dem Inhalt "Kauf dir nen KH und schmeiß dein HS weg" erst dann
weggelassen werden sollten wenn der TE dies explizit gesagt hat. Wobei man den Hinweis auf nen Kopfhörer
vllt. als zaghaftes P.S. angemerkt werden sollte und nicht den ganzen Post ausmacht. 

2. Es nervt ungemein dass du nicht sachlich bleiben kannst, bitte die Teile mit den Madz Jüngern
löschen. Es ist etwas peinlich wenn du Usern vorwirfst unsachlich zu sein und nur OT zu schreiben,
aber dann selbst diese beleidigen  Grundsätzlich hast du aber Recht.

*Also meine Meinung dazu:* Wenn jemand sagt ich hab ein PC350 und möchte ne Soundkarte dazu kaufen
sollte die Frage des TO beantwortet werden. Aber ein kurzer Hinweis auf nen KH (und nicht ne seitenlange Diskussion dazu)
sollte erlaubt sein. Jedoch wie gesagt nach Bitte des TO die Hinweise abstellen.

Was aber genau so nervt ist wenn User schreiben: "Ja ich hab ein G35 und der ist ganz toll kauf dir den."
und ganz offensichtlich der Verfasser weder Gründe dafür aufzählt noch ein Fünkchen Ahnung
hat und daher nicht differenziert schreiben kann.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

Achso, weil ich es selber ausprobiert habe und daher der Meinung bin dass es kein Headset mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis gibt, bin ich also nur ein Anhänger von Madz Sekte. Cool


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

Nuja, kann schon stimmen das Headsets schlechter sind als Kopfhörer. Ich habe trotzdem 6Jahre lang mit einen 25€ Headsets gespielt und war damit sogar zufrieden und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich würde mir niemals einen 150€ Kopfhörer zum Zocken kaufen. Der Mehrwert eines Kopfhörers besteht meines erachtens einfach nicht in PC-Spielen sondern in der Musikqualität.

Worum es hier aber maßgeblich geht ist einfach das Leuten die eine Soundkarte oder eine Problem haben völlig artfremd zu einem Kopfhörer geraten wird. Das ist wie als hätte ich ein Problem mit meinem Auto und mir wird zu einem Fahrrad geraten. Das passt doch nicht?!


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2012)

Genau auf sowas habsch ja gewartet. Es ist einfach nunmal so das es genauso schwachsinn ist rein fürs zocken sich nen 100€ KH zu kaufen, und das der PC350 angeblich auf nen 50€ KH bassiert konnte noch niemand Sachlich belegen mit Links und Details. Nein es ist reine vermutung weil das nem KH vom Design ähnelt. 

Ich werd übrigends garnix raus nehmen. Dieser thread betrifft nur die leute die in jedem verdammten Thread schreiben nen KH wär aber besser, selbst wenn das HS schon vorhanden ist, und nicht an die leute deren persönlicher glaube ist nen KH ist besser als nen HS 

Wisst ihr ich könnt auch bei jedem thread wo es um nen AVR geht schreiben, dein Yamaha, Sony, Kenwood, Onkyo, Denon ist Mist kauf die nen Harman Kardon , das ist exakt das gleiche.

@Hydro genau so ist es, und genau so meine ich das mit dem Thread !

Man könnt auch ins CPU forum gehen und jedem sagen der nen AMD Bulldozer hat das er scheise ist und er sich nen Core I7 kaufen soll, oder im Grafikkarten forum jedem zu sagen das seine AMD karte scheise ist und er ne Nvidia kaufen soll. Da würde sofort nen Riegel davor gemacht werden von nem Mod, nur hier passiert das nicht, obwohls exakt das gleiche ist.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2012)

Nein dfence, du führst dich hier gerade auf als wärst du der Chef des Sound + HiFi Forum,
das steht dir nicht zu. 

Das Thema HS vs. KH steht hier nicht zur Debatte, du 
machst grade genau das was du kritisierst. Merkst du das
nicht selber ? Du zettelst hier nur nen Flame Thread
an.



> Wisst ihr ich könnt auch bei jedem thread wo es um nen AVR geht  schreiben, dein Yamaha, Sony, Kenwood, Onkyo, Denon ist Mist kauf die  nen Harman Kardon , das ist exakt das gleiche.


Nein ist es nicht - das weißt du auch selber.



> Worum es hier aber maßgeblich geht ist einfach das Leuten die eine  Soundkarte oder eine Problem haben völlig artfremd zu einem Kopfhörer  geraten wird. Das ist wie als hätte ich ein Problem mit meinem Auto und  mir wird zu einem Fahrrad geraten. Das passt doch nicht?!


1. Was ist daran artfremd ? Dein Vergleich hinkt zudem.
2. Darum gehts hier nicht, auch nochmal für dich.

dfence wenn du Leute beleidigen willst ist das hier der falsche Ort.
*
@Mods: Bitte zumachen, der TO greift hier nur Leute an und will keine Klärung
des Konflikts. Das hier wird zu Nichts führen. Danke.*


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

Wieso schließen? Hier wirds doch interessant 

Nee, also dass ein KH besser als ein gleichteures Headset ist ist nicht persönlicher Glaube sondern Fakt. Das kann dir jeder bestätigen der es schon verglichen hat.

Der Vergleich mit dem Reciever hinkt gewaltig. Wenn jemand nach einem 50€-Headset fragt, wird ihm auch ein 50€-KH empfohlen und nichts teureres. Ein KH ist einfach das beste fürs Geld, und wer will das nicht?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2012)

Asterix - Da hat uns einer den Krieg erklärt. - YouTube

Ich liebe diese Szene einfach. Wer den Zusammenhang nicht kennt:

Asterix erobert Rom Aufgabe 2 Kermes der Speerwerfer - YouTube

Zurück zum Thema:
Auch wenn ich dfence' Aufruhr etwas heftig finde muss ich ihm in vielen Punkten doch zustimmen. Was wohl immer wieder in diesem Forum auftaucht und mich auch immer wieder stört oder nervt:
TE: "Ich habe XY und eine Frage dazu...."
Antwort: "XY ist schlecht, kauf Dir was besseres."
Die (Kauf)Beratung, die ja hier (leider?) einen Großteil der Threads ausmacht, geht oft am ursprünglichen Thema vorbei und neigt sich immer mehr in Richtung "kauf etwas teureres, das besser ist".

Oder nein, nicht besser ist, sondern besser klingt. Das nächste Problem, das ich sehe. Auch wenn es die Hauptfunktion des Lautsprechers ist, gut zu klingen, so gibt es doch immer auch andere Aspekte, die kaufentscheidend sein können. Bei einem Headset bedeutet das etwa die fertige Kombination von Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher. Ich persönlich habe zum Beispiel kein Interesse daran, ein Standmikrofon aufzustellen oder mir irgendwo eines anzuclippen. Ich will es am Kopfhörer dran haben. Alle Lösungen, die das nicht berücksichtigen, würden da rausfallen, egal wie viel besser die Kopfhörer bei gleichen Kosten klingen würden. Und wieso wird eigentlich immer wieder gerne gesagt, dass die Qualität des Mikros beim Headset zweitrangig ist? Wenn der Threadersteller das nicht sagt, ist das nicht so. Genau das Gegenteil kann der Fall sein.

Die notwendigste Änderung, die ich hier sehe, wäre mehr Akzeptanz für die Anforderungen der Fragensteller und weniger rigoroses Aufdrängen der eigenen Überzeugung. Hinweisen, dass es anders geht und dann besser klingen kann, geht immer, sollte auch sein. Aber bitte immer an den "Kunden" orientieren, nicht am eigenen Maßstab. Und nicht immer die eigene Meinung als die einzig richtige ansehen.

Meine Meinung ist im Übrigen die einzig richtige. *trololol*

(Ich hoffe mal, das hat keiner Ernst genommen. Sollte eigentlich noch mit einem passenden Bild ergänzt werden, aber mein Internet mag das nicht mehr laden.)


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

Werter Te,.... dieses Problem findest Du aber nicht nur in der Thematik Headset vs: Kopfhörer.

Geh mal zum Bereich Tatstaturen und stell da ne Frage. Ruckzuck haste die gottgleichen Jünger der mechanischen Tatsturen am Hals die Dir dann klarmachen wollen was Du für einen Schrott haben willst!

Schreib das Du einen AMD haben willst und man erklärt Dich als Hinterwäldler, weil ja Intels soooo viel besser sind!

Schreib was zu Call of Duty und Du bist sofort als unterbelichtetes Shooterkiddy verschrien!

Und....

Und...

Und...

Dieses Forum, so klasse wie es ist, ist voll von Leuten die ihr Fangehabe/ Fachklugscheißen/ zwanghaftes Ego an Leute verkaufen müßen um zu beweisen das sie mit ihrer Hardware ja soooo viel besser sind als der Durchschnittsuser!


Und ich bekenne mich dazu das ich ein Plantronics Headset benutze


----------



## Ahab (31. Januar 2012)

Dem TE geht es meines Erachtens darum, dass User mit Headsets arg stiefmütterlich behandelt werden und statt Hilfe einfach ein Neukauf hochwertigerer Produkte angeraten wird. Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Allerdings wird das durch die teilweise unglaubliche Beratungsrestistenz ebensolcher Leute wieder aufgehoben und damit meine ich NICHT solche Hilfethreads, sondern ganz klar Threads in denen nach Alternativen gefragt wird, oder wenn es tatsächlich mal im Falle eines ausweglosen Defekts um einen Neukauf geht. 
Dass KH besser als Headsets sind - darum geht es hier in der Tat nicht, generell stehen Vergleich hier nicht zur Debatte (so sollte es jedenfalls sein). 

Doch statt zum Diskurs aufzurufen und sachlich zu bleiben kotzt er sich hier einfach nur aus...


----------



## beren2707 (31. Januar 2012)

@dfence
Ich persönlich kann mich jetzt an keinen (!) Thread erinnern, in  welchem, in derart polemischer Weise wie von dir hier ausgeführt,  jemandem ein Kopfhörer aufgedrängt worden sein soll. Sollte es dich stören,  dass Personen mit reichlich Erfahrungen im Soundbereich (wie Madz)  weniger versierte User beraten und ihnen eben nicht zu einem  Headset raten (die Gründe muss ich wohl kaum erläutern), dann kann ich  das ehrlich nicht nachvollziehen. Schön und gut, dass es genug Leute  gibt, die auf die zahlreichen "Gamer-Headsets" reinfallen  (durchschnittliche Soundqualität + (fest) angebrachtes Mikro = für die  Leistung unverhältnismäßig hoher Preis), aber wenn man gefragt wird,  dann kann man ja wohl seine durchaus fundierte Meinung detailliert  darstellen. Falls jemand explizit ein Headset wünscht, werden ihm  natürlich trotzdem die Vorteile eines KH nochmal in Erinnerung gerufen;  eine seriöse Beratung bezieht das ausdrücklich mit ein.  

Darüberhinaus (um etwas persönlicher zu werden) ist es eine absolute  Unverschämtheit, in welcher Weise du hier gegen Madz und die sonstige  audiophile Forengemeinde wetterst. Bloß weil manche teils durch Werbung  oder anderweitige unqualifizierte Empfehlungen zu Headsets tendieren,  muss man das noch lange nicht selbst unterstützen. Salopp gesagt: Wenn  jemand krampfhaft etwas schlechteres zu seinem Nachteil erwerben möchte,  weil er es einfach nicht besser weiß, wie könnte man dann derart  niederträchtig (!) sein, ihm gegen besseres Wissen ein Produkt  aufzuschwatzen, welches auf Grundlagen empfohlen wird, die keinem  Vergleich standhalten?! Bloß weil es angenehmer ist, man selber ja  keinen Schaden davon trägt? An dem Tag, an dem es soweit kommt, dass ich  gegen diese Prinzipien verstoßen soll, weil es so gewünscht wird, werde  ich meinen Account löschen. Wäre ja noch schöner.  

Ach übrigens: Es ist durchaus sinnvoll, Leuten, die ein minderwertiges HS  haben und eine 50€ Soka kaufen wollen, davon möglichst abzubringen; es  wäre sinnvoller, 50€ in einen gescheiten Kopfhörer zu investieren. Aber  wenn dir solche banalen Grundsätze nicht klar sind und du das als  Falschberatung ansiehst, scheinst du beim besten Willen absolut  untauglich zu sein, auf diese Art und Weise Kritik zu üben!


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Doch statt zum Diskurs aufzurufen und sachlich zu bleiben kotzt er sich hier einfach nur aus...


 

Was auch manches mal ganz hilfreich sein kann!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch manches mal ganz hilfreich sein kann!



Das sehe ich aber anders.


----------



## Ahab (31. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Was auch manches mal ganz hilfreich sein kann!


 
Stimmt. Aber hier sehe ich persönlich keinerlei Grundlage für etwas "Höheres". Trotzdem ist es in der Regel besser, seine Meinung sachlich kundzutun. Dann kommt man eher zu einem Ergebnis...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2012)

Oh, guter Punkt, Blutengel. Den Spaß im Tastaturenforum habe ich auch schon erlebt. Wenn Du keine mechanische Tastatur mit der richtigen Farbe bei den Schaltern hast, hast Du keine echte Tastatur und keine Ahnung. Letzten Endes wird man solche Umstände wohl in jedem Bereich des Forums und auch in den meisten Foren finden.


----------



## iceman650 (31. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt kann man das Forum hier in die Tonne werfen. Leute die aufgrund von Vermutungen und Hörensagen Sachen verbreiten.
Übrigens ist der Treiber des PC360 aus dem HD595/HD555 (ist der selbe, nur anders bedämpft), und dieser lag weit oberhalb von 50€.

Auf jeden Fall war es Fakt, dass vereinbart wurde, nach den Angaben des Startposts zu beraten und ggf eine Lösung mit einem Kopfhörer am Rande anzumerken. Und das ist bei weitem nicht mehr der Fall.
Dazu eine Frage an Infinity, der hier durchaus sehr offensiv vorgeht. Warum glaubst du, dass hier User mit sehr viel Know-How, darunter dfence, nfsgame, AFI, pokerclock und einige andere hier kaum mehr etwas schreiben bzw. temporär oder auch komplett inaktiv geworden sind? Die Antwort wirst du dir eventuell denken können.

Jetzt zum Ende hin meines Posts: No offence, aber ist so.

€dit: Sorry, aber das hier "ist es eine absolute  Unverschämtheit, in welcher Weise du hier über Madz und die sonstige  audiophile Forengemeinde wetterst" zeigt hier einfach, wer hier gegen wen wettert.


----------



## derP4computer (31. Januar 2012)

> Man könnt auch ins CPU forum gehen und jedem sagen der nen AMD Bulldozer  hat das er scheise ist und er sich nen Core I7 kaufen soll, oder im  Grafikkarten forum jedem zu sagen das seine AMD karte scheise ist und er  ne Nvidia kaufen soll. Da würde sofort nen Riegel davor gemacht werden  von nem Mod, nur hier passiert das nicht, obwohls exakt das gleiche ist.


Das passiert aber, so als ob alle bei Mf, HWV, K+M und Intel auf der Lohnliste stehen.
Bei dem Thema Kopfhörer und Headset verfolge ich oft die Beiträge, habe einfach keine Ahnung davon, aber es kommt mir bekannt vor.
Ein Anhänger von besagtem Teilnehmer zu sein, ist aber schon grenzwertig, nur weil er die Materie kennt.

Edit: Dann bin ich auch ein Mitglied der Sekttrinker.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ein Anhänger von besagtem Teilnehmer zu sein, ist aber schon grenzwertig, nur weil er die Materie kennt.


 

Hihi, bei einigen Leuten hat man aber echt den Eindruck das sie Anhänger von manchen Postern sind. (Ich mein jetzt nicht Dich)

Fakt ist das die "Beratungen" sehr oft etwas "komisch" verlaufen. Man beobachte einen Softy oder Quantenslipstream, das sind Leute die meine volle Hochachtung genießen, da sie sich bei Beratungen nach den Wünschen des Users orientieren und nicht auf biegen und brechen "ihr" Produkt an den Mann bringen wollen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Hihi, bei einigen Leuten hat man aber echt den Eindruck das sie Anhänger von manchen Postern sind. (Ich mein jetzt nicht Dich)
> 
> Fakt ist das die "Beratungen" sehr oft etwas "komisch" verlaufen. Man beobachte einen Softy oder Quantenslipstream, das sind Leute die meine volle Hochachtung genießen, da sie sich bei Beratungen nach den Wünschen des Users orientieren und nicht auf biegen und brechen "ihr" Produkt an den mann bringen wollen.


 
Aber wenn der User etwas schlechtes (Headset) kaufen will, ist es doch wohl klar dass man ihm etwas Gutes (KH) empfiehlt, oder?


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

Ihr versteht die Essenz seiner Aussage nicht! Es geht nicht darum, dass Kopfhörer besser sein können als Headsets, sondern darum, dass in Fragestellungen, die nichts mit einer Kaufberatung zu tun haben zu einem Kopfhörer geraten wird.

Wenn ein TE erfragt welches Headset gut ist, kann man mal darauf hinweisen dass Kopfhörer besser sein, aber dieser Hinweis wird beharrlich versucht durchzusetzen. Wenn jemand den Tip nicht annimmt und man seine Sichtweise nicht versteht, sollte man sich einfach raushalten und nicht zwanghaft versuchen einen Kopfhörer aufzuschwatzen.

Und ich finde dfence seine drastische Ausdrucksweise in keinster Weise ungerechtfertigt, denn es ist nicht das erste mal und die Tendenz geht weiter in die „falsche“ Richtung.



> wie könnte man dann derart niederträchtig (!) sein, ihm gegen besseres Wissen ein Produkt aufzuschwatzen, welches auf Grundlagen empfohlen wird, die keinem Vergleich standhalten?!



Du kommst in ein Forum, mit einem 120€ teuren Headset, hast dieses seit 3 Wochen. Hast ein Problem mit dem Frontpanel deines Gehäuses oder einer Softwareeinstellung deiner Soundkarte und jemand labert in deinem Infothread die ganze Zeit wie ******** dein Headset ist, was genau bringt das dem Fragesteller?



> Aber wenn der User etwas schlechtes (Headset) kaufen will, ist es doch wohl klar dass man ihm etwas Gutes (KH) empfiehlt, oder?



Das steht hier gar nicht zur Debatte


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Aber wenn der User etwas schlechtes (Headset) kaufen will, ist es doch wohl klar dass man ihm etwas Gutes (KH) empfiehlt, oder?


 
Das muss von Fall zu Fall wohl überlegt werden. Kannste so nicht über einen Kamm scheeren! Wenn jemand noch VOIP betreibt kann man ihm gerne n Headset empfehlen, wenn es rein um Musik geht dann natürlich KHs!

Nur wird al zu oft nur bis zu seinem eigenen Tellerrand geschaut anstatt auf die Wünsche eines Fragenden einzugehen.

edit:

hydro, Du schreibst mir grad aus der Seele!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Du kommst in ein Forum, mit einem 120€ teuren Headset, hast dieses seit 3 Wochen. Hast ein Problem mit dem Frontpanel deines Gehäuses oder einer Softwareeinstellung deiner Soundkarte und jemand labert in deinem Infothread die ganze Zeit wie ******** dein Headset ist, was genau bringt das dem Fragesteller?


 
Das habe ich so noch nie mitbekommen, und ich bin häufig im Sound-Forum unterwegs. Hast du mal ein Beispiel?



Blutengel schrieb:


> Das muss von Fall zu Fall wohl überlegt werden. Kannste so nicht über einen Kamm scheeren! Wenn jemand noch VOIpP betreibt kann man ihm gerne n Headset empfehelen, wenn es rein um Musik geht dann natürlich KHs!


 
Warum sollte man nur für Musik ein KH nehmen? Für Spiele und mit ModMic auch für VoIP ist ein KH+Mic besser.


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Januar 2012)

Ich bin froh darüber, dass mir ein Headset ausgeredet und stattdessen ein teurerer AKG K530 empfohlen wurde. Ich würde auch niemals Headsets empfehlen. Aber ich halte mich generell lieber aus den Soundempfehlungen raus. Einerseits fehlen mir weitergehende Vergleiche, andererseits fachliche Kompetenz. Vorher traue ich mir nicht zu, bei einem solchen subjektiven Thema Empfehlungen zu geben.


----------



## derP4computer (31. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Fakt ist das die "Beratungen" sehr oft etwas "komisch" verlaufen. Man beobachte einen Softy oder Quantenslipstream, das sind Leute die meine volle Hochachtung genießen, da sie sich bei Beratungen nach den Wünschen des Users orientieren und nicht auf biegen und brechen "ihr" Produkt an den Mann bringen wollen.


 Wenn wir schon bei Namen sind, weißt du wieviel Patienten von Dr. Bakterius noch leben? 
Aber ich gebe dir Recht, es ist sehr oft gute Beratung.


----------



## iceman650 (31. Januar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Aber wenn der User etwas schlechtes (Headset) kaufen will, ist es doch wohl klar dass man ihm etwas Gutes (KH) empfiehlt, oder?


 Absolut kein Problem. Aber ich bin hier im Sound+Hifi-Unterforum schon auf so viele Threads gestoßen, in denen alles Gebasht wurde, was ein Mikro dran hatte, auch wenn der TE explizit sagte, dass kein Kopfhörer sondern unbedingt ein Headset gefordert ist.
 Und da war eine Besprechung mit dem Ergebnis aus Post #16 hier im Thread vorüber. Ich war hier zum Beispiel auch der erste, der den Superlux HD681 genannt hatte. Nur gibt es immer wieder Madz-Jünger (SCNR - sad but true) die das Teil direkt in den Heiligenstand erheben, ebenfalls wie eine Asus Essence.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Namen sind, weißt du wieviel Patienten von Dr. Bakterius noch leben?
> Aber ich gebe dir Recht, es ist sehr oft gute Beratung.


 


Jessas,..... den Dr. hab ich ganz vergessen!!! Den bitte in meine Aufzählung mit aufnehmen!


----------



## hotfirefox (31. Januar 2012)

Also ich finde es ok das man auf KH + Mic hinweist, wenn wer ein Headset sucht und der Unterschied in der selben Preisklasse ist auch sehr stark. Habe es selbst erlebt mit meinem Medusa NX (was ausnahmsweise ein langlebiges ist) vs. Superlux HD 668 B + Zalman Mic.

Was wirklich etwas doof ist wenn wer ein Problem mit seinem Headset hat und man dann als auf den KH hinweist (wobei wenn ein Headset im Ar.. ist braucht man zu 99% eh ein neues).
Was wirklich nervt ist der der ständige Verweis uaf das Mod Mic, sicher gute Sache aber in der BRD nicht erhältlich!
Man muß es importieren und wenn dann vom Zoll die Rechnung kommt ist das entsetzen groß, da es dann doch nicht so günstig war


----------



## beren2707 (31. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ihr versteht die Essenz seiner Aussage nicht! Wenn ein TE erfragt welhes Headset gut ist, kann man mal darauf  hinweisen dass Kopfhörer besser sein, aber dieser Hinweis wird  beharrlich versucht durchzusetzen. Wenn jemand den Tip nicht annimmt und  man seine Sichtweise nicht versteht, sollte man sich einfach raushalten  und nicht zwanghaft versuchen einen Kopfhörer aufzuschwatzen.


Ach, das Rumgenöle hat echt einen "wahren" Hintergrund, den man mir schwarz auf weiss mit mehreren (!) Belegen der aufgeführten Kritikpunkte belegen kann? Das möchte ich sehen...



hydro schrieb:


> Du kommst in ein Forum, mit einem 120€ teuren Headset, hast dieses seit 3 Wochen. Hast ein Problem mit dem Frontpanel deines Gehäuses oder einer Softwareeinstellung deiner Soundkarte und jemand labert in deinem Infothread die ganze Zeit wie ******** dein Headset ist, was genau bringt das dem Fragesteller?


Welches Headset? Der Preis allein sagt (wie du wissen solltest) rein gar nichts über die Qualität aus. Hatte hier mal n Sennheiser PC 160 rumliegen, das hat auch mal 120€ gekostet; über die allgemeine Qualität schweige ich lieber. Achja, den Beleg für dein Beispiel hätte ich auch hier gerne; keine Kritik ohne Quelle bitte!



hydro schrieb:


> Das steht hier gar nicht zur Debatte



Wenn du das sagst...


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2012)

Dass die ganzen HS Besitzer sich jetzt hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen zeigt doch nur:
Ihr seid nicht besser.

Hier prallen eben 2 Meinungen aufeinander und da kommt es zu Konflikten, das macht eine Diskussion 
auch. 

Was viele hier gerne hätten nämlich dass wider jeder Vernunft Headsets empfehlen werden wird nicht (mehr)
passieren. Auf der anderen Seite müssen sich einige aber auch zurückhalten und nicht in jedem Thread in dem der
TE zugibt () ein HS zu besitzen gleich seitenlang schreiben "Kauf dir nen KH + Micro".

dfence tut hier so als hätte jeder der behauptet ein KH hat ein besseres P/L hat keine Ahnung
(andersherum jedoch genau so). 

Ich wiederhole: Bitte zumachen, das hier führt zu nichts.


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

> Wenn du das sagst...


Ayayay, wenn jemand ein Medusa will und man ihm sagt ein Denon AH-D1100 ist besser, ist das doch völlig legitim, genauso wie bei Surround HS.



> Ach, das Rumgenöle hat echt einen "wahren" Hintergrund, den man mir schwarz auf weiss mit mehreren (!) Belegen der aufgeführten Kritikpunkte belegen kann? Das möchte ich sehen...


Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich a keine Threadliste führe und b absolut keinen Bock habe in meinem Feierabend nach irgendwelche Threads zu suchen.



> Welches Headset? Der Preis allein sagt (wie du wiisen solltest) rein gar nichts über die Qualität aus.


Jein, ein Beweis für Qualität ist es nicht, aber ein guter Indikator. What you pay is what you get. Wie gesagt ich habe ein 25€ Plantronics von vor knapp 8 Jahren, ein DT770, DT880, länger gehört: DT990, Denon AH-D2000, HD600, HD650, HD598, AKG 272HD, K701, an Xonar DG, Essence, Yulong und iPhone. 
Und verdammt zum zocken reicht das billige Plantronics einfach aus, ich bin damit nicht schlechter. Klar bietet ein teurer KH etwas mehr Athmosphäre, aber imo keine 200€ mehr Preis. 

Und auch hier, ich suche sicherlich keinen Thread raus, es gab im letzten Jahr genug davon.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> ich habe ein 25€ Plantronics


 

Iiiih, was n billiger Sch...., mein Plantronics hat wenigstens 40 Ocken gekostet


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Jein, ein Beweis für Qualität ist es nicht, aber ein guter Indikator. What you pay is what you get. Wie gesagt ich habe ein 25€ Plantronics von vor knapp 8 Jahren, ein DT770, DT880, länger gehört: DT990, Denon AH-D2000, HD600, HD650, HD598, AKG 272HD, K701, an Xonar DG, Essence, Yulong und iPhone.
> Und verdammt zum zocken reicht das billige Plantronics einfach aus, ich bin damit nicht schlechter. Klar bietet ein teurer KH etwas mehr Athmosphäre, aber imo keine 200€ mehr Preis.


 
So gut kannst du die alle nicht gehört haben, denn gute Kopfhörer sind viel besser als das Plantronics-Headsets. Größere Bühne, höhe Detailauflösung und einfach viel besser. Man hat eine viel bessere Atmosphäre, und hört einfach viel mehr. Mit einer guten Quelle ist das den Mehrpreis locker wert.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. Januar 2012)

wenn ich irgendjemandem zu etwas raten soll, dann mache ich das, wenn  mir allerdings entsprechende nachteile und unzulänglichkeiten und dazu  gehört auch ein völlig überzogenes p/l bekannt sind, dann weise ich auch  auf diese hin, das damit natürlich das durchschnittliche headset  rausfliegt liegt einfach dann daran das man mehr für sein geld bekommt  wenn man seperate hardware kauft.

wenn ich die möglichkeit habe jemandem zu einer verbesserung zu  verhelfen, auch weil ich einfach etwas mehr erfahrung habe in dem  berreich, gern geschehen.
auch muss ich sagen, selbst wenn es ab und an ausartet (was nicht im  sinne einer beratung sein sollte) so kommt es doch (meiner bescheidenen  subjektiven auffassungsgabe nach) häufiger vor das sich leute für die  beratung bedanken und auch ein FAZIT über die (subjektiv) bessere  qualität ihrer neuanschaffung abgeben, denen anstelle von headset ein kh  und micro angedreht wurde. 
oder leute, die sich headsets für jenseits der 1xx€ grenze geleistet  haben, die haben aber auch für ihre qualität entsprechend gelöhnt 




beren2707 schrieb:


> Hatte hier mal n Sennheiser PC 160 rumliegen, das hat auch mal 120€ gekostet; über die allgemeine Qualität schweige ich lieber.



nix gegen das pc160 usb, das hatte ich auch mal, früher, war begeistert und als es dann 2010 so labbrig war das es ersetzt werden musste, habe ich mir was neues gegönnt, kein headset sondern schon eher auf dem vollen geschöpft, aber trotzdem war ich mindestens 6 jahre lang absolut von meinem 160 überzeugt und hätte es damals auch ohne zu zögern weiterempfohlen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Dass die ganzen HS Besitzer sich jetzt hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen zeigt doch nur:
> Ihr seid nicht besser.
> 
> Hier prallen eben 2 Meinungen aufeinander und da kommt es zu Konflikten, das macht eine Diskussion
> ...


 
Dein erster Satz ist nur künstliche Lagerbildung.
Die folgende Behauptung "Ihr seid nicht besser." ist nicht richtig.

/*Woher der Rest, den das Zitat da zeigt, stammt, weiß ich nicht.*/
Ok, Du hattest das noch bearbeitet, ich hatte erst nur die ersten zwei Zeilen szu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> So gut kannst du die alle nicht gehört haben, denn gute Kopfhörer sind viel besser als das Plantronics-Headsets. Größere Bühne, höhe Detailauflösung und einfach viel besser. Man hat eine viel bessere Atmosphäre, und hört einfach viel mehr. Mit einer guten Quelle ist das den Mehrpreis locker wert.


 

Entschuldige Pommes, aber Du gibst gerade das beste Beispiel ab zu dem Thema das hier diskutiert wird!


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

> So gut kannst du die alle nicht gehört haben, denn gute Kopfhörer sind viel besser als das Plantronics-Headsets. Größere Bühne, höhe Detailauflösung und einfach viel besser. Man hat eine viel bessere Atmosphäre, und hört einfach viel mehr. Mit einer guten Quelle ist das den Mehrpreis locker wert.


Und das von jemanden mit einer DG und einem Superlux...

Warum hast du dann keinen der großen Drei und eine heilige Essence??


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Entschuldige Pommes, aber Du gibst gerade das beste Beispiel ab zu dem Thema das hier diskutiert wird!


 
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und auch meine Erfahrungen. Ich zwinge niemanden das gleiche zu denken. Aber zu sagen dass die teuren KH nicht viel besser sind als das Headset.. Sry, aber das kann wirklich nicht sein 

Ich habe auch kein Problem wenn ihr eine andere Meinung habt, aber das ist halt meine.



hydro schrieb:


> Und das von jemanden mit einer DG und einem Superlux...
> Warum hast du dann keinen der großen Drei und eine heilige Essence??


 
Zum Glück gibt es soetwas was sich Hifi-Laden nennt. Ich habe auch schon einen Sennheiser HD800 über mehrere Stunden probegehört 
Dass ich einen HD681 habe liegt daran dass ich Schüler bin und kein Geld habe.

Mein Vater, welcher in Wien wohnt, hat(te) übrigens folgende KHs bei sich zu hause. Ich habe alle schon gehört:

DT990
AKG 272HD
Beyerdynamic T1
HD650


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

> Aber zu sagen dass die teuren KH nicht viel besser sind als das Headset..


Du verstehst das Problem hier wirklich nicht, oder??

Es geht nicht um HS schlechter - besser... Es geht darum _WIE_ es von statten geht.

BTW. meine >500€ teures Kopfhörer Equip. habe ich aus dem Grund das ich den Unterschied höre, nur nicht bei Spielen


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (31. Januar 2012)

Ich denke man muss von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden, aber gerade in Fällen in denen User ein Headset im Preisbereich von 30-40€ suchen ist ihnen denke ich klar, dass sie da keinen besonders guten Sound bekommen, sondern es geht eher darum, dass es praktischer ist. Es gibt dann teilweise Threads in denen 5 Mal hintereinander Superlux + Zalman Mic gepostet wird, das klingt zwar sicher besser, aber wenn ich wirklich guten Sound will muss ich nunmal 100€+ ausgeben. 
Ich denke beide Standpunkte haben ihre Berechtigung, ich würde auch eher KH+Mic nehmen, aber da ich, wenn, mein Headset eh nur zum Skypen/TS brauche ist mir die Quali dabei völlig egal, da sie softwarebedingt eh schon schlecht ist. Trotzdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen guten Kopfhörer zuzulegen, das schließt sich ja nicht aus.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Du verstehst das Problem hier wirklich nicht, oder??
> 
> Es geht nicht um HS schlechter - besser... Es geht darum _WIE_ es von statten geht.



Dann haben wir etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet, sry.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. Januar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Dann haben wir etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet, sry.


 
ausserdem sagte hydro doch imo, das ist 'in my opinion' - bedeutet nach seiner meinung, also warum unterstellst du ihm auf fehlinterpretiertem text das er über seine höhrerfahrungen unwahrheiten verbreitet und das das auf jeden fall den aufpreis wert wäre ... und das ganze auch noch wie angesprochen in agressivem ton (emfpinde ich so, als frech und agressiv) ? 
also ich finde die kritik die hier zum teil unterschwellig über die art und weise vonstatten geht trifft dich (jetzt grade in diesem fall) zurecht


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

> Dann haben wir etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet, sry.



Was aber schon eindeutig aus dem Startpost herauszulesen ist.



> Es nervt ungemeint wenn leute mit Headsets nach Soundkarten ober Problemlösungen fragen und dann div User oder anhänger der Madz AKG ModMic Sekte *SCNR* immer wieder posten : Kauf dir nen Kopfhörer, Headsets sind ja soooo scheise.


----------



## Lee (31. Januar 2012)

Hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Du kommst in ein Forum, mit einem 120€ teuren Headset, hast dieses seit 3  Wochen. Hast ein Problem mit dem Frontpanel deines Gehäuses oder einer  Softwareeinstellung deiner Soundkarte und jemand labert in deinem  Infothread die ganze Zeit wie ******** dein Headset ist, was genau  bringt das dem Fragesteller?





			
				[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53634-pommesmannxxl.html" schrieb:
			
		

> *PommesmannXXL*[/URL]]Das habe ich so noch nie mitbekommen, und ich bin häufig im Sound-Forum unterwegs. Hast du mal ein Beispiel?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/199243-realtek-hd-will-5-1-hs-nicht-erkennen.html

Das ist zwar nur ein Beispiel (Wo du im übrigen mitmachst...), weil ich gerade weder Zeit noch Lust habe speziell nach Beispielen zu suchen, aber hier fand ich es so extrem, dass ich trotz meiner eigentlichen Inaktivität im Forum den ganzen Thread einmal gemeldet habe. Das ganze ist ein extrem Beispiel von vielen. Ich habe mich in der Vergangenheit schon einige Male darüber ausgelassen wie hier Kaufberatungen geführt werden und einige Verbesserungsvorschläge gebracht, wie man das auf eine Vernünftige diskussionswürdige Ebene bringen könnte. 
Hier, das erste Zitat ist vom Mai letzen Jahres, das zweite vom September...


Spoiler






Lee schrieb:


> Leider ist es in letzter Zeit immer häufiger  aufgetreten, dass von der eigentlichen Fragestellung teils extrem  abgewichen wurde und dem TE dadurch nicht mehr geholfen werden konnte.  Genauso wie pauschalisierende Aussagen über Marken/Produktgruppen oder  einfach nur Produktbashing, was keinem weiterhilft. Mal von  beratungsresistenten Usern abgesehen, gab es auch schon Fälle wo  mehrfach versucht wurde den TE von einem Produkt zu überzeugen, von dem  er bereits ausdrücklich erwähnt hat es nicht zu wollen. Häufigstes  Beispiel ist hier meiner Meinung nach die Fragestellung ob Headset oder  Kopfhörer+Ansteckmikrophon. Ich halte es jedoch nicht für falsch es zu  erwähnen und die Vor- bzw. Nachteile gegenüber den Alternativen  aufzuzeigen.
> 
> Im Übrigen reicht es vollkommen aus, wenn man  sachlich bleibt und bedenkt, dass man nicht schreibt, weil man möchte,  dass der TE Produkt X von Marke Y kauft, sondern dass der TE zufrieden  ist. Weiterhin würde ich mir wünschen, dass User, die einfach keine  Ahnung haben sich aus Threads heraushalten. Kommentare wie "Kauf dir  XXXX, das hat voll den fetten Megabass" nützen bekanntlich wenig und  stören einfach nur. Vorallem weil danach meist eine Welle von  Kommentaren folgt, die sich nur darauf beziehen und dem Thema genauso  wenig nützen.
> 
> Solche Probleme lassen sich in einem Forum leider  nicht vermeiden. Aber wenn ich mir die Gesamtsituation im Sound Forum so  ansehe, geht es hier meistens noch gesittet zu, und die Probleme werden  letztendlich meist gelößt.








Spoiler






Lee schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt leider über ein Thema kurz  auslassen, was mir immer wieder auffällt und missfällt. Nicht nur im  Bezug auf die Headset vs KH Frage sondern auch Allgemein. Recht äufig  kommen einfach so Posts wie: Hättest du dir dies und das gekauft wärest  du viel besser dran. Oder: Bei dem schrottigen KH kann ist das ja selbst  verständlich. Oder: So grottenschlechte 2.1 Systeme taugen einfach  nichts.
> Ich denke es wird klar worauf ich hinaus möchte?
> 
> Ich  zum Beispiel möchte nicht gerne hören, dass das Produkt, wofür ich lange  gespaart habe der totale Shice ist. Oder würdet ihr es mögen, wenn  jemand zu euch kommt und sagt: Hey, dein Auto ist echt shice...
> ...






Richtig ärgerlich sind auch immer die tollen Empfehlungen (die zugegeben mittlerweile nicht mehr so häufig sind wie früher), doch den Plan sich für 100€  nen KH (nur als Beispiel)  zu kaufen zu lassen und stattdessen mindestens 150€ reinzustecken und am besten noch ne Xonar Essence oben drauf zu kaufen, da das ja soviel besser ist. Oder die Argumentation, dass ein 30€ Headset ******* ist, weil ein 150€ AKG besser klingt...

Ganz toll sind auch neuerliche Erscheinungen, dass jemand nicht direkt eine Kaufberatung zu KH/Lautsprechern sucht, sondern eine allgemeine Fragestellung zu zum Beispiel Soundkarten hat. Dann kommt meistens Madz und frägt ganz nebenbei welches Equipment denn angeschlossen wird. Sobald der Begriff Teufel oder Headset fällt (oder ähnliches), wird ihm sofort eiskalt reingedrückt, dass sein Equipment Schrott ist und er am besten sofort alles wegschmeißen oder zurückschicken soll. Bei diesen Posts meint man eigentlich, dass Madz es gerade zu versucht jedem User solange es nur irgendwie geht davon zu überzeugen, dass sein Equip Schrott ist, sofern es ein Headset oder Teufel System ist...

Normalerweise ist es nicht meine Art so direkt gegen User vorzugehen, aber Madz hat es geschafft, das mir, dem einst viel an diesem Forum gelegen hat, und vielen anderen weitaus kompetenteren Usern als mir, die Lust hier noch zu schreiben vergangen ist.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Dann haben wir etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet, sry.


 

Aaah, jetzt siehts aus als wenn Du verstehst worum es dem TE geht!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Aaah, jetzt siehts aus als wenn Du verstehst worum es dem TE geht!



Jo schon, aber ob ich die Meinung teile ist trotzdem was anderes 

Insgesamt stört mich das auch, wenn etwas empfohlen wird was der TE nicht will. Vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich selber ein Headset gesucht (habe einen Thread im Forum gemacht). Da wurde mir ein KH empfohlen, das wollte ich nicht. Dank Madz und co. musste sogar ein Mod mehrmals eingreifen 

Weihnachten habe ich mir aber dann den Superlux geholt. Dieser spielt mit passender Quelle aber sogar mein G35 (fast 100 Euro) in Grund und Boden. Seitdem gehöre ich auch zu "Madz Sekte"  Und daher empfehle ich einfach keine Headsets mehr, und manchmal lohnt es sich halt doch etwas hartnäckiger zu sein und dem TE KH+Mikro zu empfehlen.


----------



## Blutengel (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du den Rat angenommen hast, ist es ja ok. Mancher will sowas aber nicht und dann sollte man ihn halt nach seinen Wünschen weiter beraten. Aber oftmals geschieht das dann halt nicht so und es werden Leutz dumm von der Seite angemacht. Und ich will jetzt nicht sagen das Madz das so macht, ich möchte nur auf das hinweisen was ich schon des öfteren hier erlebt habe.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> [...]


Irgendwie lese ich immer nur aus  der Luft gegriffene Beispiele ohne Belege. Die Preiskeule von wegen "200€-Kopfhörer": Da gibts natürlich  auch gar keine verschiedenen Modelle, und die Headsets mit hyperdyper  5.1 oder 7.1 sind ja alles Schnäppchen. Deswegen  wird ja auch normalerweise ein KH empfohlen, der preislich zu den  Vorstellungen des Fragenden passt. Wer z.B. nach nem Roccat Kave fragt,  der bekommt eben einen entsprechenden KH der Preisklasse ~50€ +  Ansteckmikrofon empfohlen. Wenn derjenige explizit keinen KH will, wird  eben betont, dass die Qualität eines gleichteuren Headsets geringer ist  und er so gesehen weniger Qualität für den geichen oder sogar höheren  Preis bekommt. Was ist daran verwerflich? 

Der von Lee gepostete Beitrag ist allerdings bitter:


Keinerlei Eingehen auf die Frage.
Viel zu teures Ersatzequipment vorgeschlagen.
Unfreundlicher Ton.
Ich hoffe, das ist ein Einzelfall. Bin momentan seltener online und verfolge die Vorgänge im Forum daher nur gelegentlich. Sollte es von diesem genannten Beispiel noch weitere Threads in derselben Qualität geben, nehme ich sämtliche Kritik an der Kritik zurück; ein derartiges Verhalten befolge, unterstütze und toleriere ich, wie auch ersichtlich ist, definitiv nicht. Bin grade irgendwie ernüchtert...


----------



## Madz (31. Januar 2012)

> auch muss ich sagen, selbst wenn es ab und an ausartet (was nicht im   sinne einer beratung sein sollte) so kommt es doch (meiner bescheidenen   subjektiven auffassungsgabe nach) häufiger vor das sich leute für die   beratung bedanken und auch ein FAZIT über die (subjektiv) bessere   qualität ihrer neuanschaffung abgeben, denen anstelle von headset ein kh   und micro angedreht wurde.
> oder leute, die sich headsets für jenseits der 1xx€ grenze geleistet   haben, die haben aber auch für ihre qualität entsprechend gelöhnt


Danke, daß sehe ich ganz genauso. Mir ist KEIN einziger Fall bekannt, in dem sich jemand nach einer meiner Empfehlungen beschwert hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil: Es gibt sehr, sehr viel positive Resonnanz. Und gerade aus diesem Grunde sehe ich keine Veranlassung, meine Praxis irgendwie zu ändern.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Irgendwie lese ich immer nur aus  der Luft gegriffene Beispiele ohne Belege. Die Preiskeule von wegen "200€-Kopfhörer": Da gibts natürlich  auch gar keine verschiedenen Modelle, und die Headsets mit hyperdyper  5.1 oder 7.1 sind ja alles Schnäppchen. Deswegen  wird ja auch normalerweise ein KH empfohlen, der preislich zu den  Vorstellungen des Fragenden passt. Wer z.B. nach nem Roccat Kave fragt,  der bekommt eben einen entsprechenden KH der Preisklasse ~50€ +  Ansteckmikrofon empfohlen. Wenn derjenige explizit keinen KH will, wird  eben betont, dass die Qualität eines gleichteuren Headsets geringer ist  und er so gesehen weniger Qualität für den geichen oder sogar höheren  Preis bekommt. Was ist daran verwerflich?


 
Verwerflich ist das sicher erst einmal nicht, im Gegenteil sinnvoll. Schwierig wird es, wenn auch nach mehrfachem Ablehnen dann weiter gebohrt wird, und das am besten von mehreren Personen. Die Person wurde nun ja aufgeklärt, hat die Möglichkeit zur freien Wahl und diese genutzt, sich dagegen zu entscheiden. Dann muss mann ein "Nein" auch irgendwann akzeptieren, so bitter das für einen selbst sein mag. Gerade das wird (wenn ich das richtig sehe) hier mitdiskutiert, da eben weiter gedrängt wird oder die Person mit negativen Eigenschaften belegt wird (uneinsichtig, stur, arrogant!), siehe den von Lee verlinkten Beitrag (den hast Du ja bereits gesehen  ). Ich persönlich weise ja auch gerne weiterhin immer wieder (wenn auch recht alleine) darauf hin, dass noch andere Faktoren beim Kauf eine Rolle spielen können, die im Thread entweder keine Erwähnung finden oder deren Gewicht den Beratenden nicht deutlich wird.


----------



## sipsap (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Dass die ganzen HS Besitzer sich jetzt hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen zeigt doch nur:
> Ihr seid nicht besser.
> 
> Hier prallen eben 2 Meinungen aufeinander und da kommt es zu Konflikten, das macht eine Diskussion
> ...


 
wer sich selbst widerspricht, den nimmt man besonders ernst. hast du nicht noch auf der ersten seite geschrieben, dies sei ein öffentliches forum? und nur weil du etwas fett schreibst tanzt das öffentliche forum nicht nach deiner pfeife. du schreibst ja noch jeder darf seine meinung kundtun  das gilt natürlich auch für meinungen, die dir nicht passen.

zum thema:

es geht nicht darum was besser ist, sondern das die probleme/wünsche des TE komplett ignoriert werden und jener solange belappt wird bis er seine meinung ändert.

mfg


----------



## beren2707 (31. Januar 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> [...]


 Da sind wir beide einer Meinung; deshalb hat mich der verlinkte Thread auch negativ beeindruckt. Es sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, dass hier auf Fragen eingegangen wird und den Vorstellungen des jeweiligen TEs entsprechend Lösungsvorschläge oder auch Kaufempfehlungen gemacht werden; eine eigene Meinung in allen Ehren, aber derartige Beiträge helfen/beraten nicht, sie verstören nur.


----------



## Elvis3000 (31. Januar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Danke, daß sehe ich ganz genauso. Mir ist KEIN einziger Fall bekannt, in dem sich jemand nach einer meiner Empfehlungen beschwert hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil: Es gibt sehr, sehr viel positive Resonnanz. Und gerade aus diesem Grunde sehe ich keine Veranlassung, meine Praxis irgendwie zu ändern.


 
jo.... madz hat recht.er hilft den leuten halt etwas "nachdrücklich"  (der eine oder andere ist aber auch wirklich beratungsresistent ) ....aber er hat letztendlich recht.ich verfahre nach dem selben schema wenn ich um rat gefragt werde...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> 1. Ist das hier ein öffentliches Forum in dem jeder das Recht hat zu posten, das
> mit dem Mund verbieten wird also nichts.



Kleine Anmerkung eines Mods hierzu:
Die hier ist ein öffentliches Diskussions-Forum und wenn jemand sein mangelndes Interesse an einer Diskussion zu einem Thema unter Beweiß stellt (in dem er z.B. in einem Thread, der laut TE der Lösung eines Problems mit einem Headset dient, einzig und allein und ungefragt über den Kauf von Kopfhöhrern schreibt), dann lässt sich das durchaus unterbinden. Insbesondere wenn der TE sich das wünscht und/oder wenn es um ein Thema geht, zu dem bereits 1,5 Sammelthreads/HowTos bestehen, auf die man mit einer kleinen Anmerkung verweisen könnte, anstatt das Thema in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen.


Gilt übrigens auch für Threads, in denen der TE über den Umgang im Forum reden möchte und in denen auf einmal über die Vorzüge einzelner KHs diskutiert wird. Aber zum Glück sind die meisten TEs offen für neues, sonst wären wir überarbeitet


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich auch angemerkt, lieber ruyven_macaran. 
Aber ganz grundsätzlich kann es nicht sein dass dfence hier Usern
den Mund verbieten will. Denn er ist ja der Meinung dass Headsets die bessere
Wahl sind, wie er hier im Thread klar gemacht hat (Seite 1 oder 2)
bzw. dass Kopfhörer nicht "besser" sind. Und damit macht er klar
dass laut ihm niemand hier die Meinung vertreten darf dass man statt HS
KH + Mikro kaufen sollte.

Und über seine Ausdrucksweise kann man sich auch streiten.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich frag mich nur grad warum ausgerechnet du dich so herb angegriffen fühlst   wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast grade du letzt erst ne sperre bekommen für einen deiner beiträge hier 

Ich verbiete hier niemanden was, ich will nur mal zum nachdenken anregen, das so bestimmte sachen einfach nicht sein müssen. 

Und wenn du doch der meinung bist ich würde dir den Mund verbieten, dann verbiete ich mir das du meine Ausdrucksweise Kritisierst  

Was ich wirklich erstaunlich finde das es nur ein paar user verstanden haben worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will, find ich schade. Aber das zeigt mir dann doch wieder das ich langsam fehl am platz in diesem Forum bin.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch angemerkt, lieber ruyven_macaran.
> Aber ganz grundsätzlich kann es nicht sein dass dfence hier Usern
> den Mund verbieten will. Denn er ist ja der Meinung dass Headsets die bessere
> Wahl sind, wie er hier im Thread klar gemacht hat (Seite 1 oder 2)
> ...


 
Dem letzten Satz kann man zustimmen, dem Rest hingegen nicht.

dfence hat an keiner Stelle behauptet, dass Headsets die bessere Wahl seien. Und er hat genauso wenig versucht, den Leuten zu verbieten, die Meinung zu vertreten, dass Kopfhörer + Mikrofon besser wären.
defence hat angeprangert, dass die eigentlichen Anliegen der Threadersteller missachtet werden und stattdessen die Tatsache, dass sie ein Headset besitzen, dazu genutzt wird, diese Meinung "KH + Mikro = besser" hinzuschreiben.

Also: dfence hat hier nicht versucht, Leuten den Mund zu verbieten. Lies Dir im Zweifelsfall die ersten Seiten nochmal durch, dann erkennnst Du es sicher.


----------



## manizzle (31. Januar 2012)

in erster linie ist das ein pc forum, kein hifi forum. also begnügt euch mit den standard empfehlungen oder begebt euch ins hifi forum.

ganz ehrlich, was erwartet ihr hier? 50 empfehlungen pro user? natürlich hatte jeder schonmal die komplette bandbreite an kopfhörern oder headsets aufm schädel geschnallt.... (achtung: ironie!).

des weiteren kommt es schlussendlich immer aufs probehören an ... ja, es soll auch leute geben die nur mit diesem akg gedöns oder madz parade empfehlung klar kommen. und? jeder hier hat seine eigenen präferenzen, also hackt mal nicht so auf irgendwelche empfehlungen rum....


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2012)

Um hier mal dfence "beizustehen":
Ich pers. bin milde gesagt "kein richtiger Soundpro", ich habe ein G35 (ja wirklich) und höre meine Musik auf Youtube oder im Radio (dann natürlich über Boxen) und wenn ich hier jetzt nen Thread eröffenen würde und ein Problem hätte, dann würde sicher min. 5/10 Kommentaren *nur* sagen, dass ich scheiß gekauft habe und nen KH kaufen soll. Die würde ich schlicht melden, die helfen nämlich weder mir noch sonst jemanden, weil ich einfach keine so hohen Ansprüche habe, bzw. andere (u.a Gute Passform, welche bei mir und dem G35 gegeben ist, kein riesiges "Bauschemikro" und keine Bastellösungen, wie unsinnig es nach eurer Meinung auch sein mag, mMn nicht ) Es gibt schlicht weg auch Leute, die keine 200€ oder 100€ meinetwegen für einen KH ausgeben und dann nen Mikro dran basteln wollen. Ich empfehle auch nicht jedem einen 3960X, weil ich ihn für besser halte als alles andere. Es gibt eben auch B-Noten, wie in meinem Beispiel Stromverbrauch, Kosten und Kompatibilität (bspw. keine ITX Boards)

@madz Ja, wir alle bewundern dein Engament und danken dir für diese Themenbezogenen Posts in Hilfethreads! 
*hust* 

mfg Wa1lock

P.S: Trollbeiträge bitte direkt per PN an mich


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Aber ganz grundsätzlich kann es nicht sein dass dfence hier Usern
> den Mund verbieten will. Denn er ist ja der Meinung dass Headsets die bessere
> Wahl sind, wie er hier im Thread klar gemacht hat (Seite 1 oder 2)
> bzw. dass Kopfhörer nicht "besser" sind.


 
Also das habe ich aus seinen Beiträgen nicht herausgelesen, mMn geht es ihm darum, dass nur KH+Mic empfohlen werden und weniger auf die Wünsche des TE's eingegangen wird.
Mit der Ausdrucksweise hast du aber sicher teilweise Recht, obwohl manch anderer hier auch gut ist, was das betrifft.


----------



## hotfirefox (31. Januar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> in erster linie ist das ein pc forum, kein hifi forum. also begnügt euch mit den standard empfehlungen oder begebt euch ins hifi forum.


 Das ist ja wohl kein Argument sondern Nonsens!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Und über seine Ausdrucksweise kann man sich auch streiten.


 
Wer was falsch ausdrückt und wer was falsch versteht ist oftmals eine komplexere Geschichte 

Deswegen habe ich mich nur allgemein was zu den grundsätzlichen Regeln gesagt, die in der Tat eine Einschränkung auf Themen vorsehen, die vom Startpost vorgegeben werden sollten.

In wie weit Verstöße gegen diese Regel nun vorliegen und von wem und wieso und wer das in welchem Wortlaut kritisiert...
Ich glaube, dieser Threads will das ausdiskutieren *(und bitte gesittet)*.
Ich persönlich halte mich da mit meiner Meinung zurück, solange sich der jeweilige TE nicht beschwert oder es offensichtlich in Spam/Wiederholung abdriftet.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2012)

> Also das habe ich aus seinen Beiträgen nicht herausgelesen


Das hier sagt alles, denn dfence Vergleich ist völliger Unsinn:



> Wisst ihr ich könnt auch bei jedem thread wo es um nen AVR geht  schreiben, dein Yamaha, Sony, Kenwood, Onkyo, Denon ist Mist kauf die  nen Harman Kardon , das ist exakt das gleiche.



Ob ich ein HS oder nen KH kaufe ist nämlich nicht das gleiche als wenn ich ne anderen Hersteller bei AVR bevorzuge.

Das kommt damit rüber.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (31. Januar 2012)

Naja, es gibt da schon eine Ähnlichkeit, in beiden Fällen wird nicht auf den jeweiligen fragesteller eingegangen - ich nehme Mal an mit der Übertreibung wollte dfence einfach betonen, was er im ersten Post schon geschrieben hat, in dem er zeigt wie Unsinnig sowas ist. 


dfence schrieb:


> Es  nervt ungemeint wenn leute mit Headsets nach Soundkarten ober  Problemlösungen fragen und dann div User oder anhänger der Madz AKG  ModMic Sekte *SCNR* immer wieder posten : Kauf dir nen Kopfhörer,  Headsets sind ja soooo scheise.
> 
> Damit ist denn Usern die  fragen haben nicht geholfen, es ist niemand geholfen wenn dauernd  geschrieben wird Kauf dir nen Kopfhörer, vorallem wenn das Headset  bereits vorhanden ist und grad gekauft wurde.
> 
> ...


Hab Mal das "unwichtigere" rausgenommen.

Das will ich vielleicht nochmal betonen und bin dann auch weg. Da ich hier ja eh beraten werde und nicht berate, da mir dazu einfach das Know-How fehlt.


----------



## manizzle (31. Januar 2012)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl kein Argument sondern Nonsens!



das soll auch kein argument sein, das ist schlichtweg fakt ...


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Januar 2012)

Im Grunde diskutieren wir hier doch, über drei Arten von Beiträgen:

1). Thread-Thema über eine Problemstellung mit gekauftem HS/KH/LS > Das gekaufte HS/KH/LS wird madig gemacht, während das eigentlich nachgefragte Problem ungelöst/unerwähnt bleibt

Solche Dinge sind schlichtweg Offtopic. Jedenfalls ich von meiner Seite aus, gehe dagegen auch vor, wie manch einer auch vielleicht schon aus seinem PN-Fach entnommen hat. Der Grund, warum das vielleicht nicht so sehr wahrgenommen wird, ist schlicht weg, dass (ich) das außerhalb der Öffentlichkeit regele. Wer solche Beiträge liest, soll doch bitte den Melde-Button verwenden (und sich unterstehen gleichzeitig im Thread unangemessen pampig auf den gemeldeten Beitrag zu antworten, das hilft schlichtweg niemanden). Ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen.

2.) Thread-Thema über Hardware X (Headset), wobei offen bleibt, dass auch eventuell Hardware Y (Kopfhörer) in Frage kommen kann.

Hierzu muss gesagt werden, dass in jedem Fall zugestanden werden muss, dass einmal eine Alternative genannt werden kann. Die Grenze (zum Offtopic) ist auch hier erreicht, wenn trotz einem Verneinen des TE weiterhin darüber diskutiert wird (Penetrantes Überreden). Ab da kommt dann auch gegebenenfalls die Moderation ins Spiel. Oftmals kommt dann hier noch die Frage des Budgets, wobei manche Empfehlung weit darüber liegt. Man kann hier keine feste Grenze setzen. Sicher ist jedenfalls, wenn wir über mindestens eine Null mehr reden, dass da am Thema und den Möglichkeiten eines TE vorbei diskutiert wird. Auch hier ist das am Ende als Offtopic anzusehen.

3.) Thread-Thema Hardware X (Headset) versus Hardware Y (Kopfhörer+Micro)

Wir haben mittlerweile einen sehr gut gestalten Thread angepinnt im Forum, der solche Fragen klärt, bzw. weitere Probleme und Unterschiede wenn dann dort zu diskutieren sind. Verkommt eine Kaufberatung zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion, wird auch hier wieder von der Moderation eingegriffen. Was aber garantiert nicht passiert ist eine Einschätzung der Moderation, was nun "richtig" und "falsch" ist. Das muss der TE immer noch selbst wissen. Gleiches gilt für dieses "Marken-Denken", was ja gerade Teufel-Systeme betrifft. Auch hier kann man sich denken, dass pauschale Einzeiler mehr "Aufmerksamkeit" der Moderation erregen (mit allen Konsequenzen), als ausführlich und objektiv vorgetragene pro/contra Aufzählungen und Argumentationen.

Zu allen dreien kann ich nur sagen, dass der Melde-Button essentiell ist. Eine Dauer-Überwachung der Threads findet nicht statt. Daher müsst ihr auch mitarbeiten.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (31. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich selbst auch schon erlebt das ich *explizit* nach einem *Headset* gefragt habe.
Und was kam als Antwort?
Headsets sind kacke kauf dir Kopfhörer und n Mic dazu.
Danke, aber das war nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage. 

So denke viele, teils auch neue, User hier, würde ich mal behaupten.
Nirgendwo ist so viel Aufruhr und Streit wie im "Sound + Hi-Fi Forum".
Hier wird einfach nur zweitrangig geholfen und in erster Linie die eigene Meinung propagiert.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde das aber nicht als Boshaftigkeit oder mangelnder Lust an Beratung
für dich ansehen. 

Es ist nunmal so, dass Headsets oft ein nicht besonders gutes P/L
haben (den MMX300 als Ausnahme mal ausgenommen, das Mikro
ist richtig gut und rechtfertigt den Preis) und die User wollen
dich dann von einem Fehlkauf, aus ihrer Sicht, bewahren. Dass ihr 
Verhalten vielleicht nicht ganz richtig ist und
dir (weil du dich auf ein HS vesteift hast) nicht hilft stimmt jedoch.

Zudem gibt es keine Argumente für ein HS außer Komfort (das ist subjektiv),
ich persönlich versuche zu begründen wenn ich etwas empfehle
und das kann ich bei nem HS nicht. 

Ich weiß nicht wie man das Problem lösen kann.

Das Problem liegt also nicht daran dass die User dir kein HS empfehlen wollen,
sondern es schlichtweg nicht können weil sie wissen/glauben dass es nicht
die Wahl mit dem besten P/L ist.


----------



## Madz (31. Januar 2012)

> Das Problem liegt also nicht daran dass die User dir kein HS empfehlen wollen,
> sondern es schlichtweg nicht können weil sie wissen/glauben dass es nicht
> die Wahl mit dem besten P/L ist.


Richtig. Meinerseits gibt es nur Empfehlungen mit ordentlichem P/l. Sei es bei Audio (keine Headsets), CPUS (keine CPU über ~250€ (eher weniger), Gehäusen (eher die Schiene um maximal 100€) oder Mainboards (nichts über ~120-150€, eher weniger).


----------



## sipsap (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie man das Problem lösen kann.
> 
> Das Problem liegt also nicht daran dass die User dir kein HS empfehlen wollen,
> sondern es schlichtweg nicht können weil sie wissen/glauben dass es nicht
> die Wahl mit dem besten P/L ist.


 
ganz einfach: dann sollen sie sich gefälligst raushalten, wenn der te ausdrücklich ein HS will.

und nochmals: ist denn hier nur die hälfte der leute in der lage den inhalt geschriebenen textes zu erfassen? es ging hier mit keinem wort um HS versus KH, sondern um das allg verhalten gegenüber den TE und das deren probleme oftmals ignoriert werden.

zb: "das mic meines headsets funktioniert nicht richtig" -> "kauf dir einen KH+zalmanmic" ganz ehrlich was soll das? wem ist damit geholfen? anstat mal auf die probleme einzugehen und bei der einstellung zu helfen.

"mein rechner hängt sich ab und zu auf" -> "kauf dir n apple" in diesem bsp sind wir uns doch wohl einig wie schwachsinnig das ist, oder? wieso funktioniert das hier nicht?


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

Mein Apple ist noch nie abgestürzt, im Gegensatz zu meinem Win7 PC 

Du hast völlig recht Sipsap! In Zukunft werden sich aber oftmals viele raushalten!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (31. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich würde das aber nicht als Boshaftigkeit oder mangelnder Lust an Beratung
> für dich ansehen.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so, dass Headsets oft ein nicht besonders gutes P/L
> haben



Das stimmt und das ist mir auch bewusst.
Nur wenn man explizit nach einem Headset fragt weils einem bequemer ist oder weil man einfach ein Headset *möchte*, (Ja, es gibt tatsächlich Leute die möchten "nur" ein Headset ), dann kommt die Beratung doch etwas fehl am Platz.
Wenn ich sogar schreibe das ich keine Kopfhörer will und dann ein Post kommt wie "Warum willst du denn ein HS, die sind doch kacke" dann fasse ich mir echt an den Kopf und frage was soll der Kindergarten?



> und die User wollen
> dich dann von einem Fehlkauf, aus ihrer Sicht, bewahren.


 Schön und gut aber ich brauch keine Finanzmanager. 
Und wenn das Headset 100€ mehr kostet.
Wenn ich nach einem Headset frage, dann kann ich doch wohl erwarten, das wenn jemand auf meine Frage antwortet, auch meinen Wunsch berücksichtigt oder?
Ansonsten braucht diese Person mir eben nicht zu antworten.
Und es braucht auch keine 5 weiteren User die die "Headsets sind Kacke Theorie" in den Posts 2-6 nochmal propagieren und verstärken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2012)

Generell ist eine Hardwareberatung, egal welcher Bereich nicht frei von Emotionen und selbst gemachten Erfahrungen wo es dann ev. schwer fällt sich selbst ein wenig einzubremsen. Auch an der Fragestellung vorbei zu rennen kann auch passieren weil man mal nur halbherzig mitgelesen hat, oder meint was anderes hinein zu deuten. Es hat sicherlich jeder schon mal im Glashaus sitzend mit Steinen geworfen.


----------



## sipsap (31. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Mein Apple ist noch nie abgestürzt, im Gegensatz zu meinem Win7 PC
> 
> Du hast völlig recht Sipsap! In Zukunft werden sich aber oftmals viele raushalten!


 
ich hoffe du hast das als überspitzung eingeordent


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

Ja, apple - pc ist aber auch kein thema hier.
Mal schauenwie es weiter geht, ich bewundere ja dfences ausdauer!


----------



## EddyDerSoundige (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch nie erlebt das Madz jemanden seine Meinung aufgedrückt hat.
Er hat lediglich des öfteren Zitate zu Posts in denen gesagt wurde warum Headsets misst sind, geschrieben.
Wenn die Kritiker genauer lesen würden, so würden sie mitbekommen, das wenn der TE nicht auf Madz idee'n eingeht, er sich dann raushält.


----------



## Madz (31. Januar 2012)

> Wenn die Kritiker genauer lesen würden, so würden sie mitbekommen, das  wenn der TE nicht auf Madz idee'n eingeht, er sich dann raushält.


Das war schon einmal anders. Deswegen ist die Kritik nicht unberechtigt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell ist eine Hardwareberatung, egal welcher Bereich nicht frei von Emotionen und selbst gemachten Erfahrungen wo es dann ev. schwer fällt sich selbst ein wenig einzubremsen. Auch an der Fragestellung vorbei zu rennen kann auch passieren weil man mal nur halbherzig mitgelesen hat, oder meint was anderes hinein zu deuten. Es hat sicherlich jeder schon mal im Glashaus sitzend mit Steinen geworfen.


 
Wegen halbherzigen Lesens nicht richtig auf die Frage einzugehen ist eine Sache für sich, aus Überzeugung eine andere. Ersteres kann immer mal passieren und ist kein Beinbruch, letzteres hingegen mitunter schon. Das geht etwas in Richtung "Leute zu ihrem Glück zwingen" und zeigt, dass das Anliegen der Person weniger wichtig gesehen wird als die Durchsetzung der eigenen Ansicht. Und nur weil zweitgenanntes am Ende positive Resonanz ergibt ist das kein Beweis dafür, dass eine am Anliegen der Person orientierte Beratung nicht auch positive Ergebnisse erzielt hätte.

Ganz nebenbei bemerkt steigt die Akzeptanz einer Aussage im Allgemeinen mit der Häufigkeit ihrer Äußerung. Das lässt sich in sehr vielen Bereichen beobachten und wurde mehrfach untersucht. Wenn ich Menschen mit immer der gleichen Meldung beriesele werden einige davon sie bald für korrekt halten. Interessanter psychologischer Effekt, der zum Teil auch bewusst ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/199243-realtek-hd-will-5-1-hs-nicht-erkennen.html


 
Also ich halte mich hier ja schon seit einiger Zeit aus allerlei Diskussionen heraus weil das Forum für mich durch die hier angeprangerte Diskussionsweise schon vor langem seinen Reiz verloren hat, aber wenn ich solche Threads, wie den von Lee verlinkten, lesen muss kommt mir die Galle.
Dieser Thread trifft die hier angesprochene Problematik in fast schon sarkastischer Weise auf den Punkt, fand dort doch genau dieses Verhalten statt.

Das muss man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...der TE erfragt Hilfe zu einem Einstellungsproblem im Soundtreiber, ihm die richtige Funktionsweise des Treibermenüs zu erläutern wäre eine Sache von 2 Minuten gewesen. Stattdessen wird der _*ausschließlich*_ damit vollgetextet, er hätte sich Mist gekauft und solle doch lieber einen KH kaufen.
Da bleibt mir echt die Spucke weg, wenn ich dieses Thread lese.
Wirklich *alle* beteiligten in diesem Thread (namentlich *Hummerman*, *Madz*, *PommesmannXXL*, *Infin1ty*) sollten sich in Grund und Boden schämen, dass sie es fertig gebracht haben, dass der TE seinen eigenen Thread ungelöst closed weil nicht auf sein Hilfegesuchen eingegangen wird.
Das ist für mich von euch genauso ignorant, als würdet ihr zugucken wenn auf der Straße jemand angegriffen wird. Ein einfach erbärmliches Verhalten mMn.

Dieser Thread ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie das Sound-Forum aussieht, wenn hier niemand mit *wirklichem* Sachverstand mehr postet, und genau diese Leute haben sich hier zum großteil schon zurückgezogen.


----------



## Blutengel (1. Februar 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie das Sound-Forum aussieht, wenn hier niemand mit *wirklichem* Sachverstand mehr postet, und genau diese Leute haben sich hier zum großteil schon zurückgezogen.


 

Wie ich schon einmal zu Anfang dieses Threads schrieb, ist das Soundforum nicht die einzige Ecke in der so verfahren wird. Wer mit offenen Augen durchs Forum zieht wird einige Stellen finden!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (1. Februar 2012)

Dein gewähltes Beispiel ist aber mMn nicht gerade passend.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Redest du mit mir? Welches Beispiel? Wozu nicht passend?
Bitte etwas genauer!


----------



## Pravasi (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mit überlege,für was ich hier schon Verwarnungen bekommen habe (z.B.der Satz"wird bestimmt wieder ein netter Thread"=off topic=Spam...),dann frage ich mich schon,warum die Mods hier auf der anderen Seite derartige Zwangsprofilneurosen zulassen,und zwar annähernd permanent.
Die angemessene Vorgehensweise wäre wohl,wenn hier ein paar Jungs mit High-End-Eqipment *jeden *Kommentar der entsprechenden Personen entern würden,um ihnen nett aber eindringlich zu erklären,dass halbwegs akzeptabler Sound erst bei 800€ für KH und 5000€ für LS losgeht,dass alles andere wie AKGs und Nuberts höchstens die Mülltonne verstopfen und das hier im Prinzip leider keiner Ahnung hat.
Als Therapie bestimmt selbsterklärend.

@ afi:
Das Tastaturen und Eingabegeräteforum ist-milde gesagt-auch nicht von Leuten mit Akzeptanz für die Meinung anderer  gesegnet.
Das andere Beispiel war:
Frage:mein PC hängt sich auf.
Antwort:kauf dir nen Apple.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

> Das Tastaturen und Eingabegeräteforum ist-milde gesagt-auch nicht von Leuten mit Akzeptanz für die Meinung anderer  gesegnet.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich habe mich im PCGHX eigentlich schon immer auf das Sound-Forum konzentriert, andere bereiche hier interessieren mich weniger. Daher kann ich auch nur vom Sound-Forum sprechen.



> Das andere Beispiel war:
> Frage:mein PC hängt sich auf.
> Antwort:kauf dir nen Apple.



Achso.
Das Beispiel finde ich eigentlich schon recht passend, wenn man es mal z.B. auf den Thread, den ich vorhin angesprochen habe, bezieht. Dort werden genau solche Aussagen getroffen.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (1. Februar 2012)

Mein Post war an Blutengel gerichtet.


----------



## lex23 (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin dankbar, dass mir hier ein guter Kopfhörer in Form eines DT 770 pro ans Herz gelegt wurde.
Würde mir nie wieder irgendwelche Headset-Gurken kaufen.
Also, weiter so!


----------



## Blutengel (1. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, nicht passend? Was passt denn daran nicht? Die Warheit das es so ist, oder das es nicht nur mit HS oder KH zu tun hat?

Das Problem liegt in der Thematik selbst und ist nicht nur auf den speziellen Punkt KH vs. HS zu beschränken. Im Grunde müßte der TE den Thread umformulieren auf die Allgemeinheit aller Themen die so behandelt werden.


----------



## Betschi (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin froh, dass es Leute wie Madz gibt. Ich hatte zuerst auch ein HS, nun nen Dt 770 Pro. Beide genau gleich teuer. Schade dass ich Madz vor dem HS Kauf nicht um Rat gebeten hatte!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (1. Februar 2012)

Natürlich ist das durchaus ein grundsätzliches Problem, natürlich vertritt hier jeder das Produkt von dem er überzeugt ist, aber ich finde hier gibt es einen besonderen Fall, denn hier geht eine unterschiedliche Produktgruppe, HS oder Kopfhörer. Aber es trifft sicher auch teilweise auf andere Bereiche des Forums zu. 
Um das auf deine Beispiele zu beziehen: AMD oder Intel beides sind Prozessoren, wenn sachlich dargelegt wird warum ein Intel bsp. in Spielen die bessere Wahl ist, warum nicht? Mechanische oder Rubberdome, beides sind Tastaturen, dass Mechanische von der Technik hochwertiger sind ist numal so, aber wenn du nach einer tastatur für 40€ fragst, bekommst du trotzdem eine gute Rubberdome genannt, dass man dort vor überteuerten Produkten gewarnt wird, wie im Soundforum z.B. vor den Beats ist doch gut. 
Ich denke ich verstehe, was du sagen möchtest und gebe dir Recht, aber ich finde die Beispiele finde ich einfach nicht unbedingt passend gewählt.


----------



## Sync (1. Februar 2012)

Ganz schwieriges Thema hier..

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich auch schon gesehen hab, dass jemand nach einer HS-Beratung gefragt hat und natürlich gleich auf negative Art Headsets schlecht geredet wurden. Und das OHNE jegliche Argumente.
Sondern einfach nur "Kauf die lieber ein XXX als das HS, das ist vieeel besser". Darauf folgten ein Paar weitere Beiträge von Usern, die die erste Antwort auch ohne iwelche Argumente bestätigen. Wenn dann sollte man Argumente bringen und nicht einfach "Kauf dir lieber ein AKG als ein Logitech HS, das ist besser" WEIL??? Viele die sich hier melden, haben keine Ahnung von der Materie und müssen sich dann mit solchen Antworten zufrieden geben.. toll oder?
Auch wenn jemand nach einem HS fragt, weil er das Micro daran praktisch findet, wird ihm erstmal das Modmic vorgeschlagen oder das Zalman Clip-Mic. Natürlich kann es einmal vorschlagen. Entweder der TE geht darauf ein oder er sagt "nein ich will ein HS". Damit sollte das Thema geklärt sein und man sollte für den TE ein HS raussuchen. Doch leider hab ich das zu selten gesehen. Dann wird weiter darüber erzählt, dass HS sche**e sind. Und man sich lieber ein Superlux und ein Zalman kaufen soll. Ich persönlich hab das Superlux noch nicht gehört aber das wird hier sowas von episch beschrieben, da braucht man sich ja eigentlich gar keine Gedanken mehr zu machen was man kaufen soll. 
Kaufen wir uns alle ein Superlux und sind happy bis ans Ende unserer Tage. Unterstützen wir die Firma die Ihre Kopfhörer wahrscheinlich von Kleinkindern herstellen lässt. Top! 
Spaß beiseite..
Es ist ja gut wenn man einmal einen KH vorschlägt statt eines HS... aber bitte mit aussagekräftigen Erklärungen warum man lieber ein KH kaufen sollte, außer weil sie einfach "besser" sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2012)

Sehr gut gesagt, aber an einer sache wirds immer scheitern, das hatt ich ja auch geschrieben, es können keine Argumente gebracht werden ! 

Argument fürs ModMic weils halt am KH festgemacht werden kann, weil das prinzip so einzigartig ist, rechtfertigt das eben auch den preis von über 30€ obwohl das ding wohl kaum besser als nen 5€ micro ist. 

Und als gegenargument für Headsets kommt eben auch nur, weils teuer ist, weils Gamerprodukte sind usw. Aber ein einzige Technisches Argument, auch nur ein einzige kann nicht gebracht werden, mangels Hintergrund wissen. 

Oder das div Headsets mit KH Baugleich sein sollen aber 100€ teurer sind, bisher konnte niemand auch nur ansatzweise diese Theorie belegen. 

Und dann noch diese Pauschalisierung von wegen ab 250€ gibts bei Lautsprechern kein gut oder schlecht, sondern nur gefällt oder gefällt nicht ...... schwachsinn. 

Natürlich die leute die absolut null ahnung haben geben sich mit solchen aussagen zufrieden weil sie sich denken, na wenn der schon sowas schreibt, wird er auch viel ahnung haben, was aber leider so gut wie nie zutrifft.


@Hydro meine Ausdauer ja, die ist mittlerweile auch ziemlich begrenzt, vieleicht isses schon aufgefallen ich hab schon alles vorbereitet um mich hier löschen zu lassen, aber einfach Wortlos und Tatenlos geh ich nicht. Daher auch dieser Thread unter anderem.


----------



## manizzle (1. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Es ist ja gut wenn man einmal einen KH vorschlägt statt eines HS... aber bitte mit aussagekräftigen Erklärungen warum man lieber ein KH kaufen sollte, außer weil sie einfach "besser" sind.



das ist einfach nicht möglich. es kommt IMMER auf die subjektive wahrnehmung an. der eine findet halt kh besser als hs, der andere wiederum genau anders herum ... da kann irgendein produkt technisch besser ausgereifter sein wie es will, am ende kommts immer darauf an wie es für einen klingt. 

und vergleiche mit prozessoren oder tastaturen sind sowieso stumpfsinnig hier ... im vergleich zu klang, kann man da alles messen und mit fakten belegen ...


----------



## Bier (1. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> @Hydro meine Ausdauer ja, die ist mittlerweile auch ziemlich begrenzt, vieleicht isses schon aufgefallen ich hab schon alles vorbereitet um mich hier löschen zu lassen, aber einfach Wortlos und Tatenlos geh ich nicht. Daher auch dieser Thread unter anderem.


 Das ist echt schade  Bist schließlich (einer) der User mit der meisten Ahnung von der Materie hier.
Aber verstehen kann ich dich wohl..


----------



## Madz (1. Februar 2012)

> Und dann noch diese Pauschalisierung von wegen ab 250€ gibts bei  Lautsprechern kein gut oder schlecht, sondern nur gefällt oder gefällt  nicht ...... schwachsinn.


Natürlich gibt es da gute oder schlechte... 


Also wie schon mehrmals gesagt, deine wirklich beeindruckende Kompetenz in allen Ehren, aber was du sagst ist teilweise echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen und (für mich) in Gänze, in einem Ton vorgebracht, der mir nahezu jeden Respekt raubt. 
Sowas kann ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Februar 2012)

Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch so dass jeder hier der von der "Madz Sekte bekehrt wurde" (nicht meine Formulierung)
im nachhinein dankbar dafür ist. Das solltest du einsehen, dfence.

Und wie gesagt, du fängst schon wieder mit der HS vs KH Diskussion an, ich dachte du willst
das beenden.

Das Beispiel was a_fire (...) herangezogen hat ist deshalb unpassend, weil der TO
sich ein Razer HS kaufen wollte und ihm davon abgeraten wurde.  Der TO hat nicht gesagt helft
mir jetzt bitte erstmal bei meinem anderen Problem sondern hat gleich den Thread schließen lassen.
Also ein ganz ganz schlechtes Beispiel.

Und Leuten den Mund verbieten die eine bessere Alternative empfehlen wollen,
wo sind wir hier denn bitte ?


----------



## Madz (1. Februar 2012)

Um mal auf das Modmic zu sprechen zu kommen: Du kritisierst das produkt als überteuert, machst es ständig madig, aber bringst keinerlei Argumente oder gar bessere Produktvorschläge, die ein gleichwertiges KOnzept aufweisen.
Zu allem Überfluss beurteilst du das Produkt nur anhand der Bauweise und ohne es jemals selbst getestet zu haben. Von jemandem mit deiner Erfahrung erwarte ich dabei viel mehr.

P.S. komischerweise teilt die Mehrheit der bisherigen Käufer mein Testfazit, inkl. der Kritikpunkte.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das Beispiel was a_fire (...) herangezogen hat ist deshalb unpassend, weil der TO
> sich ein Razer HS kaufen wollte und ihm davon abgeraten wurde.  Der TO hat nicht gesagt helft
> mir jetzt bitte erstmal bei meinem anderen Problem sondern hat gleich den Thread schließen lassen.
> Also ein ganz ganz schlechtes Beispiel.


 
Mein lieber Infin1ty,

vielleicht solltest du diesen Thread nochmal ganz in Ruhe nachlesen. In seinem Startpost war lediglich die Rede von seinem Medusa-Headset. In keinster Weise hat er da erwähnt, er wolle sich irgendwas neues kaufen. Er wollte lediglich Hilfe zu einem technischen Problem. Diese ganze KH-sind-besser-Diskussion ging wiedermal von der Headset-Hater-Fraktion aus, einer fing damit an, und Madz sprang dann voll drauf an, und nicht etwa als kleines PS, nien, jegliche Antwort in diesem Thread war reines Offtopic. Jeder hat sich nur noch darauf versteift, ihm irgendwas andrehen zu wollen, was er überhaupt nicht haben wollt. Das man dann keine Lust mehr auf so eine "Beratung" hat und den (sinnlosen) Thread closen lässt ist für mich mehr als verständlich.
Ich habe mittlerweile per PN kontakt mit ihm aufgenommen, und sein Problem konnte er dank euch bis heute nicht lösen.

Wenn ihr also nichts zum Thema beizutragen habt, dann lasst euer Anti-Headset gelaber einfach stecken. Das könnt ihr von mir aus in angemessenem Rahmen in Kaufberatungen runterleiern, aber in einem Thread, der sich auf technische Hilfestellung konzentrieren sollte, ist sowas völlig fehl am Platz.
Übrigens war ich hier im Forum mit einer der ersten, der Kopfhörer als Headset-Alternative empfohlen hat, lange noch bevor ein Herr Madz hier seine Meinung zum Besten gegeben hat. Der feine Unterschied dabei besteht aber darin, zu erkennen, was die Leute eigentlich suchen und auch brauchen. Und jemand, der mit dem HS BF3 oder COD über Skype oder Teamspeak zocken will, der braucht nunmal keinen 200€-KH. Weißt du womit ich BF3 spiele? Mit einem Creative Fatala1ty Headset, meinen AKG K701 lass ich dafür links liegen. Und wenn ich mir mal Youtube-Videos angucke mach ich dafür auch nicht extra die HiFi-Anlage an, sondern hör mir das über mein miserables Teufel E300 an, sogar Skyrim zocken macht damit spaß! Man muss einfach mal die Relationen im Auge behalten und nicht pauschal alles schlecht reden nur weil man denkt, man gehöre mit nem Paar Nubert-LS und einem AKG-KH plötzlich zur audiophile Elite und muss das jedem anderen auch aufdrängen. HiFi-Freunde sind und bleiben Freaks, die Mehrheit der Leute hört sich eine CD über eine 08/15 Aldi-Anlage an und ist damit zufrieden.
Wer wirklich guten Klang für sich will, kommt von selbst drauf und braucht keinen Messias.



> Um mal auf das Modmic zu sprechen zu kommen: Du kritisierst das produkt  als überteuert, machst es ständig madig, aber bringst keinerlei  Argumente oder gar bessere Produktvorschläge, die ein gleichwertiges  KOnzept aufweisen.
> Zu allem Überfluss beurteilst du das Produkt nur anhand der Bauweise und  ohne es jemals selbst getestet zu haben. Von jemandem mit deiner  Erfahrung erwarte ich dabei viel mehr.


Ganz im Ernst, um das Produkt als völlig überteuert abzustempeln muss man das nicht selbst getestet haben, denn solange das keine Aufnahmequalität hat, die einem ordentlichen Gesangsmikrofon entspricht, IST es einfach völlig überteuert. Für ein normales Kondensator-Mikro ist dieser Preis nunmal völlig überzogen. Da kann dieser dämliche Magnet-Halte-Mechanismus noch so einzigartig sein, diesen Preis rechtfertigt das nicht.


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> und vergleiche mit prozessoren oder tastaturen sind sowieso stumpfsinnig hier ... im vergleich zu klang, kann man da alles messen und mit fakten belegen ...


Na du kannst doch den Frequenzgang eines Lautsprechers messen sowie Kennschalldruck, dann weist du wie sich der LS/KH verhalten.


----------



## Madz (1. Februar 2012)

> Ganz im Ernst, um das Produkt als völlig überteuert abzustempeln muss  man das nicht selbst getestet haben, denn solange das keine  Aufnahmequalität hat, die einem ordentlichen Gesangsmikrofon entspricht,  IST es einfach völlig überteuert. Für ein normales Kondensator-Mikro  ist dieser Preis nunmal völlig überzogen. Da kann dieser dämliche  Magnet-Halte-Mechanismus noch so einzigartig sein, diesen Preis  rechtfertigt das nicht.


Dann bringt doch bitte mal entsprechende Alternativen!


----------



## manizzle (1. Februar 2012)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Na du kannst doch den Frequenzgang eines Lautsprechers messen sowie Kennschalldruck, dann weist du wie sich der LS/KH verhalten.



ja aber du weisst dadurch nicht automatisch wie sie klingen oder?


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> ja aber du weisst dadurch nicht automatisch wie sie klingen oder?


Natürlich nicht aber man kann schonmal eine Vorstellung bekommen wo die Reise hin geht.
Weist du aber nach einem CPU Benchmark wie sich das Gameplay mit den FPS anfühlt?
Wenn du das Game nicht schon hast, wohl eher auch nicht.
Ebenso kannst du auch bei einer Tastatur diverse Dinge messen, weist aber dennoch nicht wie es sich damit schreibt.


----------



## manizzle (1. Februar 2012)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht aber man kann schonmal eine Vorstellung bekommen wo die Reise hin geht.



hör doch bitte auf son sch**ssdreck zu erzaehlen, ganz ehrlich. was sagt bitte die ganze messerei und deren daten über die letztendliche klangqualität/-empfinden aus? nichts. ich hab schon fälle gesehen, da hat einer 4 LS jeweils übereinandergestapelt laufen lassen und empfand den klang als pervers geil. und nun? aus (mess)technischer sicht kann man so ne konstellation getrost als fatal bezeichnen....

und nenn mit bitte EINEN, aber auch nur EINEN hanswurst, der sich LS nach deren Daten und nicht nach dem klangempfinden gekauft hat.... und sag mir bitte auch wer für sich ne vorauswahl an LS nach messdaten getroffen hat. garantiert niemand. und wenn du mir jetzt sagst, du würdest das machen, machst du dich nur lächerlich.



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Weist du aber nach einem CPU Benchmark wie sich das Gameplay mit den FPS anfühlt?



fühlen?  wenn meine cpu in benchmark xy kacke abschneidet, weiss ich durchaus dass diese auch in BF3 zb nichts reissen wird ...



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Wenn du das Game nicht schon hast, wohl eher auch nicht.
> Ebenso kannst du auch bei einer Tastatur diverse Dinge messen, weist aber dennoch nicht wie es sich damit schreibt.



du widersprichst dich ... erst behauptest du messungen seien die halbe miete, nun revidierst du alles


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (1. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> hör doch bitte auf son sch**ssdreck zu erzaehlen, ganz ehrlich. was sagt bitte die ganze messerei und deren daten über die letztendliche klangqualität/-empfinden aus? nichts. ich hab schon fälle gesehen, da hat einer 4 LS jeweils übereinandergestapelt laufen lassen und empfand den klang als pervers geil. und nun? aus (mess)technischer sicht kann man so ne konstellation getrost als fatal bezeichnen....
> 
> und nenn mit bitte EINEN, aber auch nur EINEN hanswurst, der sich LS nach deren Daten und nicht nach dem klangempfinden gekauft hat.... und sag mir bitte auch wer für sich ne vorauswahl an LS nach messdaten getroffen hat. garantiert niemand. und wenn du mir jetzt sagst, du würdest das machen, machst du dich nur lächerlich.



Da wird es ne Menge Hanswürste geben, die nicht erst hören gehen. Und so ziemlich jeder Käufer einer HiFi-Zeitschrift wird deren Test- und Messergebnisse sicher auch für seine Vorauswahl nutzen. Und ehrlich, wenn ich einen Frequenzverlauf im Achterbahnstil sehe, der z.b. auch noch knapp unter 10 kHz aufhört ist das für mich persönlich zumindest ein ganz starkes Indiz, dass dieser Lautsprecher mir nicht gefallen wird.




> fühlen?  wenn meine cpu in benchmark xy kacke abschneidet, weiss ich durchaus dass diese auch in BF3 zb nichts reissen wird ...



Falsch. Besonders syntetische Benchmarks sagen oft nicht viel über das echte Verhalten aus. Und auch Spiele stellen ganz verschiedene Anforderungen. Beispiel Anno und StarCraft II. Ersteres nutzt bald alle angebotenen Kerne, letzteres maximal zwei. Und wie kannst Du von diesen Benchmarks nun auf die Leistung in BF3 schließen? Schlecht.


----------



## manizzle (1. Februar 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Da wird es ne Menge Hanswürste geben, die nicht erst hören gehen. Und so ziemlich jeder Käufer einer HiFi-Zeitschrift wird deren Test- und Messergebnisse sicher auch für seine Vorauswahl nutzen. Und ehrlich, wenn ich einen Frequenzverlauf im Achterbahnstil sehe, der z.b. auch noch knapp unter 10 kHz aufhört ist das für mich persönlich zumindest ein ganz starkes Indiz, dass dieser Lautsprecher mir nicht gefallen wird.



achso, alles klar ^^ du wirst den selben frequenzverlauf auch in deinem zu hause, in gleicher weise vorfinden. des weiteren weist du automatisch anhand frequenzverlauf x, wie dieser anschließend auch klingt! ne is klar  und ich rede hier nicht von überzogenen extrem bsp ... die wirst du garantiert nicht in ner hifi zeitschrift vorfinden ...

Falsch. Besonders syntetische Benchmarks sagen oft nicht viel über das echte Verhalten aus. Und auch Spiele stellen ganz verschiedene Anforderungen. Beispiel Anno und StarCraft II. Ersteres nutzt bald alle angebotenen Kerne, letzteres maximal zwei. Und wie kannst Du von diesen Benchmarks nun auf die Leistung in BF3 schließen? Schlecht.[/QUOTE]

naja, bekomme ich in benchmark x nur 10000 von durchschnittlichen 200000 punkten oder was weis ich, werd ich sehr wohl wissen wie dieser in bf3 abschneidet oder?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (1. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> naja, bekomme ich in benchmark x nur 10000 von durchschnittlichen 200000 punkten oder was weis ich, werd ich sehr wohl wissen wie dieser in bf3 abschneidet oder?


 
Nein, kommt eben voll und ganz darauf an, wie der Benchmark gestaltet ist. Konkretes Beispiel Cinebench: Kann mit einem oder mehreren Threads laufen. Mit einem Thread wird ein Phenom II X6 recht schwach darstehen (z.B. im Vergleich zu den meisten Intels), mit mehreren Threads hingegen sehr gut. Schaust Du also auf den Single Thread-Benchmark kannst Du keine Aussage zur BF3-Leistung machen, da das Spiel gut mit vielen Kernen umgehen kann. Umgekehrt würde Dir der Multithread-Benchmark falsche Vorstellungen von der SC II-Leistung geben.

Aber wir driften vom Thema ab.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Februar 2012)

@a_fire_inside_1988:

Mein lieber a_fire_inside_1988,

Zu einem K701 ein HS dazu kaufen ist größte Geldverschwendung, und das weißt du selber.
1. Weil es schlecht klingt (JA ich habe es gehört)
2. wozu 2 Kopfhörer ?

Und ihr könnt ihr so viel argumentieren wie ihr wollt.

Widerlegt mal das hier:
Ein 25 Euro Superlux klingt so gut/schlecht wie ein G35.
Es ist also Blödsinn Headsets wie das G35 zu kaufen.

Oh Wunder, oh Wunder, das geht ja gar nicht. 

Deine Argumentation in dem Post ist von hinten nach vorne - schlicht und ergreifend - Blödsinn und zusammengeschustert.
Warum ? Weil es komplett unsinnig ist wenn man nen guten KH hat mit nem billig HS zu spielen. Das wird außer
dir wohl auch keiner tun. Zudem ist dein einziges Argument dass du mit nem Billig HS spielst weil dir der Klang
da nicht so wichtig ist und deshalb sollen Headsets die bessere Wahl sein.

Und dass ein HS vllt. mehr Komfort hat leugnet hier keiner - und schon ist deine ganze Argumentation
unnütz.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Februar 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Da wird es ne Menge Hanswürste geben, die nicht erst hören gehen.


 
Da die Namensverwandschaft gegeben ist, mach ich jetzt mal ein Gedankenexperiment:
Der Hanswurst will einen 50€ Kopfhörer kaufen und der nächste Laden, der sowas führt kostet ihn 5€ pro Strecke mit der Bahn bis zur nächsten Stadt und dazu nochmal 2€ für Bus und Bahn wieder pro Strecke vom Bahnhof bis zum Laden.
Und dieser Hanswurst kann dazu noch täglich erst ab 5Uhr irgendwas unternehmen, wegen Schule, Arbeit oder ähnlichem (die Aufgaben zu Hause mal nicht mit inbegriffen).
Denkt ihr, dieser Hanswurst will noch zusätzlich einen Samstag rumturnen und ein Drittel des Kaufpreises an Fahrtkosten verballern?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

> Zu einem K701 ein HS dazu kaufen ist größte Geldverschwendung, und das weißt du selber.
> 1. Weil es schlecht klingt (JA ich habe es gehört)
> 2. wozu 2 Kopfhörer ?



Weil ein Creative Fatal1ty Headset kein Kopfhörer sondern ein Headset ist. Wie ich mich mit meinem K701 mit jeamdnem per Teamspeak unterhalten kann musst du mir erstmal erklären.
Klar klingt das Creative-Teil nicht so feinfühlig wie mein K701, und denkst du das stört mich beim zocken? Nein.



> Weil es komplett unsinnig ist wenn man nen guten KH hat mit nem billig HS zu spielen.



Nochmal, wie soll ich mit meinem K701 kommunizieren?



> Das wird außer dir wohl auch keiner tun.



kannst du das belegen?



> Zudem ist dein einziges Argument dass du mit nem Billig HS spielst weil dir der Klang
> da nicht so wichtig ist und deshalb sollen Headsets die bessere Wahl sein.



Wer sagt, dass Headsets generell die bessere Wahl sind? Ich lege dir nochmals das *genaue* lesen anderer Posts nahe.


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

> Na du kannst doch den Frequenzgang eines Lautsprechers messen sowie Kennschalldruck, dann weist du wie sich der LS/KH verhalten.


LS und Kopfhörer haben sehr verschieden Frequenzgänge. Und die Qualität kann man daraus bei weitem nicht ablesen, nur Soundinds.



> aus (mess)technischer sicht kann man so ne konstellation getrost als fatal bezeichnen....


Sicherlich auch Klangtechnisch.



> und sag mir bitte auch wer für sich ne vorauswahl an LS nach messdaten getroffen hat. garantiert niemand.


Ich. Vorallem Impedanzmessungen interessieren mich. Was bringt mir ein LS der andauernd den Verstärker abschalten lässt.



> Es geht nicht. Deine Argumentation in dem Post ist von hinten nach vorne - schlicht und ergreifend - Blödsinn.


Eure Argumentation ist aber auch nicht sehr stichhaltig. Das Argument: "Ich habs doch gehört!", ist nicht unbedingt das Beste.
Es gibt auch leute die finden den Lux besser als nen UE.TF10 -> Blödsinn. 



> Das wird außer
> dir wohl auch keiner tun.


Ich oute mich mal 



> Ein 25 Euro Superlux klingt so gut/schlecht wie ein G35.


Beleg es mal!



> Weil es komplett unsinnig ist wenn man nen guten KH hat mit nem billig HS zu spielen.


Noe, mein HS fliegt öfters mal durch den Raum...



> 2. wozu 2 Kopfhörer ?


Gibt viele Gründe.


----------



## Xion4 (1. Februar 2012)

Also vorweg:

ich kann den Grund zum Erstellen eines solchen Threads verstehen, nachvollziehen. Jedoch bin ich der Meinung man sollte auch bei der Kritik sachlich bleiben, und eben vermeiden, persönlich zu werden, in dem man entweder Namen bestimmter User hervorhebt, und vor allem dann jemanden, auch wenn es sarkastisch gemeint ist, der AKG-ModMic-Sekte zuzuordnen, eine solche Aussage ist einfach nur kindisch.

Bitte beachtet auch, dass solch "eingefahrene User" eben nur eines machen, sie versuchen zu helfen, und geben Ihre Erfahrung weiter. Was erwartet ihr? Ich finde oft werden hier Vorschläge gemacht, welche Richtung Preis/Leistung gehen, bedenkt, der beratende User hat nichts von den Vorschlägen die er macht, und ich denke auch nicht, dass einige der Jungs das zur Selbstprofilierung brauchen.

Na klar, der ein oder andere User bekommt auch Vorschläge die nicht passen, gerne wird auch was vorgeschlagen, was weit über dem Budget ist, ohne wirkliches Verständnis für ein gesetztes, geringes Budget; ich gebe zu, gut finde ich das auch nicht.

Es wäre schön wenn sich hier aber auch User zu Wort melden, die Beratung erhalten haben und sich glücklich schätzen diese bekommen zu haben.

Ich gehöre dazu, habe weder AKG noch Modmic. Ich bin noch nichtmal den Probehör-Anweisungen gefolgt, sondern habe das ganze als Anregung genommen. Ich hatte diverse Headsets, und bin nun mit Zalman Mic und DT880 super zufrieden.

Ansonsten hätte ich eben wieder ein Headset gekauft...

Oder anders gesagt, lass doch diese Hexenjagd, welche eigentlich nur auf persönlichen Problemen beruht, und spieziell innerhalb dieses Threads noch weitere unnötig hitzige Diskussionen herbeiführt.


----------



## Finch?? (1. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> hör doch bitte auf son sch**ssdreck zu erzaehlen, ganz ehrlich. was sagt bitte die ganze messerei und deren daten über die letztendliche klangqualität/-empfinden aus? nichts.


 
Zum Einen schreibt "hotfirefox" nur, dass man eine Vorstellung davon bekommt, wie es ungefähr klingen könnte - nicht etwa, dass man seine Lautsprecher rein nach den Messdaten kaufen soll. Zum Anderen kann man sehr wohl mittels diverser Messungen viel über den Lautsprecher erfahren, ohne ihn gehört haben zu müssen. Dafür muss man allerdings auch wissen, wie sich die Messergebnisse auswirken. 

Jemand, der vier Lautsprecher übereinander stellt und das mit "pervers geil" kommentiert, wird sowieso keinerlei Ahnung von Hifi haben.

Nur weil du keine Ahnung von der Thematik hast, musst du hier nicht rumtrollen. Wer sich damit lächerlich macht, ist bestimmt nicht "hotfirefox".


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> du widersprichst dich ... erst behauptest du messungen seien die halbe miete, nun revidierst du alles


 
Das sagt gerade der Richtige!
Wer hat behauptet bei Prozessoren und Tastaturen kann man alles messen und bei LS nicht?
Das warst doch du eine Seite vorher!
Ich hab nur verdeutlicht das man bei einem LS auch alles messen kann und versucht klar zu machen das die Messdaten wie bei Tastaturen schonmal ein grobes Gesamtbild ergeben.
Natürlich ist der Klang den man empfindet immer rein subjektiv aber das ist auch so wenn ich eine Tastatur benutze im Bezug auf den Schreibkomfort!

SchwarzerQuader hat ja schon ein Beispiel genannt wo einem Messdaten schonmal helfen können aber man muß sich natürlich damit auskennen.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da die Namensverwandschaft gegeben ist, mach ich jetzt mal ein Gedankenexperiment:
> Der Hanswurst will einen 50€ Kopfhörer kaufen und der nächste Laden, der sowas führt kostet ihn 5€ pro Strecke mit der Bahn bis zur nächsten Stadt und dazu nochmal 2€ für Bus und Bahn wieder pro Strecke vom Bahnhof bis zum Laden.
> Und dieser Hanswurst kann dazu noch täglich erst ab 5Uhr irgendwas unternehmen, wegen Schule, Arbeit oder ähnlichem (die Aufgaben zu Hause mal nicht mit inbegriffen).
> Denkt ihr, dieser Hanswurst will noch zusätzlich einen Samstag rumturnen und ein Drittel des Kaufpreises an Fahrtkosten verballern?


 
Darüber kann ich nur lachen!
Das ist einfach eine billige Ausrede!
Es gibt Onlineshops und das Fernabsatzgesetz


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (1. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da die Namensverwandschaft gegeben ist, mach ich jetzt mal ein Gedankenexperiment:
> Der Hanswurst will einen 50€ Kopfhörer kaufen und der nächste Laden, der sowas führt kostet ihn 5€ pro Strecke mit der Bahn bis zur nächsten Stadt und dazu nochmal 2€ für Bus und Bahn wieder pro Strecke vom Bahnhof bis zum Laden.
> Und dieser Hanswurst kann dazu noch täglich erst ab 5Uhr irgendwas unternehmen, wegen Schule, Arbeit oder ähnlichem (die Aufgaben zu Hause mal nicht mit inbegriffen).
> Denkt ihr, dieser Hanswurst will noch zusätzlich einen Samstag rumturnen und ein Drittel des Kaufpreises an Fahrtkosten verballern?


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben. Mein Einsatz des Wortes "Hanswürste" war auch nicht abwertend gemeint, sondern wurde nur genutzt, um mit dem Zitat einheitlich zu bleiben. Ich sehe es auch nicht als zwangsläufig notwendig an, alles auf Teufel komm raus (da zucken die Reflexe wieder) probezuhören. Aber mit der Komplexität von Kaufentscheidungen abseits der Klangqualität fange ich jetzt nicht mehr an. Der Kampf KH vs. HS geht ja gerade in die nächste Runde.


----------



## Sync (1. Februar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Zu einem K701 ein HS dazu kaufen ist größte Geldverschwendung, und das weißt du selber.
> 1. Weil es schlecht klingt (JA ich habe es gehört)
> 2. wozu 2 Kopfhörer ?
> 
> Und ihr könnt ihr so viel argumentieren wie ihr wollt.



Ich hab auch ein billig 20€ HS zum Skypen etc..und neben mir liegt ein Denon AH D 2000.
Wozu brauch ich das? Weil ich es einfach angenehmer finde, das Mic direkt vor der Nase zu haben. Außerdem ist es wesentlich praktischer als zB das Modmic.
Türlich könnte ich auch ein Zalman Clip Mic nehmen aber die Dinger mag ich nicht. Ebenfalls könnte ich das Mic von meiner Webcam nehmen..aber da werden zu
viele Umgebungsgeräusche mit übertragen. Und auch beim Zocken nutz ich das billig HS.
1. Weil ich es kann.
2. Zock ich mit meinem Denon auch nicht besser als mit meinem billig HS.
Amen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. Februar 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Weil ein Creative Fatal1ty Headset kein Kopfhörer sondern ein Headset ist. Wie ich mich mit meinem K701 mit jeamdnem per Teamspeak unterhalten kann musst du mir erstmal erklären.
> Klar klingt das Creative-Teil nicht so feinfühlig wie mein K701, und denkst du das stört mich beim zocken? Nein.
> Nochmal, wie soll ich mit meinem K701 kommunizieren?



Clipmikro FTW. Ich hatte auch mal das Creative, das Mikro ist schlecht und das 5€-Mikro von Zalman ist besser.



hydro schrieb:


> Beleg es mal!



Guck mal in meine Signatur. Ich Luxx gibt es auch noch viele andere User die das gleiche sagen, hier auch.



hydro schrieb:


> Gibt viele Gründe.



Zum Beispiel?


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin hier jetzt raus. Das hier führt zu nichts.

Und a_fire_inside du brauchst nichts mehr zu schreiben, deine Post sind reiner
Unsinn. Es gibt etwas das nennt sich Ansteckmikro.
Zudem habe ich gesagt dass HS den besseren Komfort haben, also hör auf das Argument zu nennen.
Oder gibt es keine anderen Argumente 
Pommesman hat nen Link in seiner Sig, zudem kenne ich jemanden der ein G35
hat und mein uralter K500 klingt besser. Soviel dazu.



> Gibt viele Gründe.


Na dann mal los. Zudem ist das hier nicht das Thema.

LG und viel Spass hier noch, ihr Soundprofis. Ihr habt die richtige Meinung gepachtet,
das merke ich langsam. Ist wie gegen ne Wand reden. Das witzigste ist dass hier einige noch nicht
geschnallt haben das KH + Mic das bessere P/L haben. Zumal das nicht mal das Thema ist.
Nur um gegen an zu reden werden hier Argumente erstunken, das ist nicht mehr schön.


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

> Zum Beispiel?


Verschiedene Soundings der Kopfhörer, verschiedene Musikgenres, verschiedene Leistungen der Verstärker (-> Wirkungsgrade der Kopfhörer), ich kann ein billig Gerät einfach mal gegen die Wandwerfen, das tut bei einem 300€ Gerät schon mehr weh.



> Guck mal in meine Signatur.


Da sehe ich einen Link zu einem Test von jemanden dessen Erfahrungen, Kompetenz und Standpunkt ich nicht kenne. Welcher Headsets mit einem "New Toy" vergleicht. Was belegt das nochmal?



> Ihr habt die richtige Meinung gepachtet,
> das merke ich langsam.


Und nochmal, es geht hier nicht um Meinung/Recht/Unrecht und auch nicht zwangsläufig ob HS besser als KH. Es geht darum das und  ihr hier wieeure Patenlösungen zwanghaft versucht an den Mann zu bringen. 
Wenn jemand Eier kaufen will dann dreht man ihm kein Salat an weil der Gesünder und billger ist! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?!
Wenn jemand eine Frage zu dem Fahrwerk seines Autos hat erklärt man ihm doch nicht was er fürn Mist gekauft hat und verweist auf die Bahn, weil besser! 
Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder? :/


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Verschiedene Soundings der Kopfhörer, verschiedene Musikgenres, verschiedene Leistungen der Verstärker (-> Wirkungsgrade der Kopfhörer), ich kann ein billig Gerät einfach mal gegen die Wandwerfen, das tut bei einem 300€ Gerät schon mehr weh.



Die ersten paar Sachen sind Argumente für 2 Kopfhörer, was Sinn macht, aber nicht für 1 Kopfhörer UND 1 Headset.
Und "Ich kann es einfach mal gegen die Wand werfen" ist natürlich das beste Argument aller Zeiten 




hydro schrieb:


> Da sehe ich einen Link zu einem Test von jemanden dessen Erfahrungen, Kompetenz und Standpunkt ich nicht kenne. Welcher Headsets mit einem "New Toy" vergleicht. Was belegt das nochmal?



Ich hatte den Superlux schon ca. 4 Wochen, also war er nicht mehr brandneu. Erfahrung bei Headsets habe ich denke ich genug. Bei Freunden konnte ich schon alles mögliche hören (Speedlink Medusa, Razer Megalodon/Chimaera, MMX300, Roccat Kave, PC360). Das Creative Pro Series und das G35 hatte ich selbst. Keines der Headsets hatte besseren Klang als der Superlux, einzig das MMX300 und das PC360 klangen besser. 
Daher denke ich kann ich den Superlux schon ganz gut im Gegensatz zu anderen Headsets beurteilen.
Meine Freunde haben btw. jetzt alle nicht mehr den Gamerschrott sondern was gutes, nämlich KH+Mikro in allen Preisbereichen.
Mein Standpunkt war vor dem Vergleich übrigens Pro Headset


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2012)

Es ist wirklich der Hammer, wie hier leute die wirklich ahnung haben und keine leien sind, blöd angemacht werden von wegen sie hätten kein Wissen, wären untermenschen usw. 

Das bestätigt einfach nur das Niveau ist ins unterirdische gefallen.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2012)

Wobei meine Wortwahl garnicht so abfällig war, natürlich sie ist harsch, aber ich hab mir das lang genug angeschaut und dazu geschwiegen, irgendwann hau ich halt mal den Dampfhammer raus. Aber ey bisher hat sich noch kein Mod beschwert wegen meiner ausdrucksweise das sie unangebracht ist / war. Im gegenteil ich hab so von einigen Usern ne Positive Resonanz bekommen. 
Auserdem spiegelt es meinen persönlichen eindruck wieder denn ich bekommen hab in der lezten Zeit.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

> Clipmikro FTW. Ich hatte auch mal das Creative, das Mikro ist schlecht und das 5€-Mikro von Zalman ist besser.


Du brauchst mit mir _hier_ nicht über das Für und Wider verschiedener Lösungen zu diskutieren. Denn dazu ist das hier nicht der passende Thread, und eine Beratung habe ich von dir sicher nicht nötig (ist nicht böse gemeint, aber an deinen Postings erkennt man nunmal deinen Erfahrungsschatz im Audio-Segment).




> Und a_fire_inside du brauchst nichts mehr zu schreiben, deine Post sind reiner
> Unsinn.


Na so lange deine Postings sinn ergeben... same procedere as every post...lern lesen und das gelesene zu verstehen.



> Es gibt etwas das nennt sich Ansteckmikro.


Nicht dein ernst?



> Zudem habe ich gesagt dass HS den besseren Komfort haben, also hör auf das Argument zu nennen.


Was ist das denn für eine Argumentationskette? Nur weil du mal ein richtiges Argument lieferst darf ich das nicht benutzen? Gibts Patente auf Argumente?



> Oder gibt es keine anderen Argumente


Wie gesagt, dieser Thread ist nicht dazu da um für oder gegen Headsets zu argumentieren. Dafür gibt es hier einen gepinnten Kaufberatungsthread (den im übrigen zu einem großen Teil ich verfasst habe)



> Pommesman hat nen Link in seiner Sig, zudem kenne ich jemanden der ein G35
> hat und mein uralter K500 klingt besser. Soviel dazu.


Und ich habe mal ein Logitech G930 hier gewonnen, und mein K701 klingt besser, na und? Was willst du mir jetzt sagen? Also ehrlich, ist das hier der Kindergarten?



> Ist wie gegen ne Wand reden. Das witzigste ist dass hier einige noch nicht
> geschnallt haben das KH + Mic das bessere P/L haben.


Das witzige ist, dass viele hier noch nicht geschnallt haben, dass man das "Leistung" in Preisleistung unterschiedlich definieren kann, gerade bei Headsets zum Zocken muss Leistung nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit Klang sein.



> Und "Ich kann es einfach mal gegen die Wand werfen" ist natürlich das beste Argument aller Zeiten


Du wirst es kaum fassen können, aber doch, das ist ein Argument! Mir wäre mein K701 auch viel zu schade um ihn mit auf eine LAN zu nehmen. Da kann man schonmal aus Frust die Maus oder das Headset durch die Gegend pfeffern, oder mal ne Cola drüber kippen.



> Keines der Headsets hatte besseren Klang als der Superlux, einzig das MMX300 und das PC360 klangen besser.


Kannst du das "Besser" mal objektiv definieren?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um HS schlechter - besser... Es geht darum _WIE_ es von statten geht.


 
Da es hier leider fast niemand schafft diese Unterscheidung zu verstehen bleibt erst mal zu.


----------

